# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Trip Report July/August 2016

## *vi*

*Portland 2016, July 22  August 7*

Pre-reach story

About a week prior to departure, my granddaughter Mia decided to keep me company while I attempt to pack.  Since I would be on the rock for over 2 weeks I needed to take enough clothes so that I wouldnt have to do laundry.  There were major piles all over the bedroom.  

Mia cleared a space on my queen-sized bed and nestled in with her iPad.  Yeah, a 7 year old owning a device to play games on that cost as much as a RT ticket to Jamaica.   When I was seven, the closest thing I had to an iPad was an etch-a-sketch!  

Mom Mom Jamaica?
Yes, Mia?
Are you moving again?
No sweetie, Im sorting clothes for my trip.
Youre taking a lot of clothes and I know why.
You do??
Yes! she replied confidently as she swiped her little finger across the iPad screen. Youre a girl and we girls need to dress up pretty all the time.  We feel good when we dress up pretty.  But Mom Mom Jamaica, dont take that dress.  Shes pointing to the bold colored floral frock on top of the yes" pile.
Why Mia?
Its ugits not pretty at all.  You wont feel good wearing that.
Really?  You think its ugly??
Yes.  My mommy wouldnt wear it.  Mom Mom Macaroni wouldnt wear it.  I wouldnt wear it.  Nanny!!  Nanny wouldnt even wear it.
(Nanny is Mias almost 90-years-young great, great Auntie.)
Needless to say, the little 7 year old fashion expert put down the iPad and helped me choose this trips attire.

End of pre-reach story.

----------


## jojo p

Yahhhh!!!!!!!!!   A Vi report.......next best thing to really being there !!!   :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

Hi jojo!!!  :Smile:  I think you're going to like this one.

----------


## *vi*

*July 22, 2016, Departure Day!!*

I scored a direct flight on American airlines.  It landed 20 minutes ahead of schedule which ushered us to the immigration lines ahead of 4 other flights.  That was nice.  I was outside under the Jamaica sky in less than 35 minutes.  I decided to take Tropical Tours to Ocho Rios instead of the routine Juta.  Mistake.  The wait to leave was longer than any Juta wait.  About 15 passengers on-board so that meant numerous stops.  One of these days Ill treat myself to a private driver to see if the savings in time is worth the extra money.

Here is a little arrival slide show I put together.  Its an abbreviated journey zipping from Philadelphia airport, stop in Ocho Rios then on to Portland.  This is my first attempt at compiling one of these, so while its lame, its more humane than posting all 135 arrival photos.

https://youtu.be/FfoaRg4Twho

----------


## sammyb

Love the you tube video!  Mom Mom Jamaica  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

LOL! Thanks Sammyb. And thank you soooo much for the journal.

----------


## *vi*

Just want to do a quick review on a couple of pictures in the slide show.  PLEASE, stop for a minute or three to admire the mural that decorates a significant length of a wall as you head to immigration.  The artwork is outstanding.  My error for not getting the name of the artist.  



I decided to stay overnight in Ocho Rios at a lovely guesthouse I spotted on TripAdvisor.  I am soooo grateful for the Airbnb & TripAdvisor rental sites.  I connected with the owner, Hugh, about a month prior to my reach so we got to be pretty close.  He picked me up from the jerk centre, stopped at the market to buy coke for the rum then drove to his house.  I didnt realize he was about a 7 minutes drive going up from the main road, but once I got to his place it was all good.



I met his wife, the sweet Miss Beth.  She and I clicked immediately.  After settling in, she poured me a strong, and badly needed, rum & coke while my first meal was being heated.  The soup, prepared by Hugh, was delicious.  Beth and I talked while I ate.  Within the first hour of being there, I felt like I was home.

----------


## *vi*

Besides designing & making bathing suits, Beth has gardening skills!!!  Her personal favorites are her orchids.  Before arriving I offered to bring them both a thank you gift.  Hugh asked for spicy nuts and Beth requested clips to support the orchids.  I didnt venture down to the back yard to photo the orchids but I promise to do so next time.





There were five other women from Kingston staying at the guesthouse.  They were attending a religious retreat.  That evening, one of the younger ladies received devastating news that her father passed suddenly.  I joined them in consoling her and listening to thoughts she needed to share.  



I had to leave them when my friend showed up for a quick visit.  We chatted for about an hour.  Before leaving she made me promise not to skip Ocho Rios any more.  I told her now that I found Hughs & Beths place I just might put staying one or two nights back on the agenda.  Might.

Hugh & Beth were the perfect host & hostess.  They went out of their way to make my brief stay a memorial one.  The delightful and caring couple just started renting rooms this year.  I will be happy to forward their page to anyone interested in guesthouse accommodations in Ocho Rios.

After a quick bite, I retired to my room to dream about Portland

----------


## *vi*

This is Knutsford Express busdriver, Oral.  Forth time riding with him but first time we spoke.  I think he felt some kind of way when I started videoing the ride through Annotto Bay.  His questions gave me the feeling he thought I was from quality control sent to spy on him.  No darlin, Im not that important.  Besides I feel more comfortable with your driving compared to the other drivers.  He relaxed when I said that.  So once in Portland, he posed for a couple of pictures and ask me to write a review regarding his driving.  Heres the photo of 24 year old Oralreview coming soon.

----------


## TAH



----------


## *vi*

LMAO!!!  Hi TAH!!

----------


## *vi*

After a quick stop at the market for the essential liquids...water, rum, and club soda I get to my room to find the mini frig fully stocked.  Thank you Mr. G!  I step out to get dinner.  I was told about a new cook shop within walking distance so I went there.  Its called Taste Budz. Its that cute!  Its owned by a young gentleman who won me over as a regular customer after the first bite.  The food was not only plentiful but delicious.  More about him later.

----------


## Vince

> Yahhhh!!!!!!!!!   A Vi report.......next best thing to really being there !!!


 Agreed! AAAHHH a *vi* report!! on part of da island we will hit up next!

----------


## Vince

I noticed you rum drink was empty in the last pic. Must had been a good quick drink. lol,* vi* (HUG)!!!!!!!!!

----------


## *vi*

Hi Vince!  Glad you found your seat in the VIP section.  I had you and a few others in mind when I took certain pictures and videos so stay close to see all that awaits you. Oh and actually that was my SECOND good drink!!

----------


## Vince

BIG UP *vi*!!!!!! Thanks for the irie report, can't wait mi lady :Wink:  Thanks for thinking of us while on the beauty of PA.

----------


## *vi*

*Sunday, July 23  Boston Beach*

Sunday was chill day and that meant Boston Beach.  Its near by, easy to access and places to eat are right there.  Its Sunday so plenty people on the beach.  I wasnt swimming, just enjoying the vibe and watching folks play.  Oh, and drink of course.  This was my first visit.  I return again with two teen girls the second time.  Thats when I got my swim on!

----------


## *vi*

I look forward to Simon, the jewelry mon, to stroll by carrying his wooden box full of wares.  Hes cool people and I enjoy digging through his pieces searching for just the right bangle to purchase.  I bought an anklet and two bracelets this visit.  They were made of a grey, smooth bead that he claims will ease the swelling in my feet.  I wore them and yes, the swelling did go down.  Unfortunately the current took both bracelets when I went swimming in the river.  I lost the anklet somewhere in my bedroom.

That bottle of juice is mine also.  Pineapple & ginger.  AMAZING!!!  I can't believe I waited so long to buy juice from that guy.  He selling gallons of about 6 different flavors.  He lets you taste them all.  The pineapple is my favorite.  Best ice cold.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## TAH

Keep it coming Boss Lady. Good to see you back.

----------


## brazz

I just exhaled when I saw this thread...video had me day dreaming :Cool: 
Thanks for the Tuesday morning break, Vi!

----------


## *vi*

> Keep it coming Boss Lady. Good to see you back.


Thanks *TAH*.  This is my third reach since my last report(the unfinished report which I WILL finish).  By day 5 I knew I couldnt keep this experience tucked away.  I had to return to post and boast about all the fun I had those short two weeks.  Portland treated me DARN GOOD, mi fren!




> I just exhaled when I saw this thread...video had me day dreaming
> Thanks for the Tuesday morning break, Vi!


Hi *brazz*!!  I hope youll find many opportunities to be immersed in the moments I experienced.  Please stick around.

----------


## sammyb

keep it coming, enjoying the ride.

----------


## *vi*

Here's more of the familiar for you, Sammy.

----------


## *vi*

yoohoo *brazz*!!!  Okay, as you watch the video below, you'll find yourself attempting to inhale the ocean air and allow your body to be shoulder deep within her refreshing waters. One of my favorite vids of this reach.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGUerkh7Obk

----------


## brazz

Ahhhhhh, yeah!  Thank you so much! I closed my eyes and felt the gush of warm water after the jump  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Vince

The last picture...is just a chillin afternoon! Looks SO chilled! With Red Stripe in hand of course! Lots of tourist one of the pictures.  :Frown: - lol- I like da local style. I stay away from tourist. lol (yes I'm a tourist, but when im in Ja. I blend in with da locals)  :Smile:

----------


## Vince

opps, by the time my post went through, BAM! you already posted more! lol

----------


## Vince

I would be in that tourist group to jump though LOL  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

> I would be in that tourist group to jump though LOL


I know you would, Vince!!!!  

As far as mingling with tourist, because of the location and popularity of Boston Beach, it's enjoyed by both residents and tourist.  Same with Winnifred Beach and Frenchmans Cove.  When I want to chill 100% local flavor I go to Under the Rock Beach, San Shy Beach or my newest escape, down to the sea.  So in Portland, I can be a tourist when I want or blend when I want.

----------


## *vi*

It was a good afternoon.

----------


## *vi*

My toes are atrocious!!! They are screaming for attention.  One day I decided to visit Miss Rose at the salon to get my toes a much needed make-over.  I went after lunch.  



Lunch was curried chicken from Pollys place (300J).  I tried to only eat half because I didnt want to feel sluggish moving about downtown.  But it was sooooo good I had to force myself to put the folk down  of the way through.



Love me some Jamaican cooking!!!!!

----------


## *vi*

I stand on the roadside waiting for a nice, comfy route taxi to stop and scoop me up.  Plenty are passing, but they are all full!!  The sun feels like it is two feet from my face.  I was about to save the trip for later until I saw the bus coming.  I might as well do the wild route taxi bus ridemy life insurance is current.  



When the bus stopped I could see it was packed but the money handler said theres room for me.  Yeah my seat was a board placed across the isle making two seats one long bench.  The sign said 15 passenger capacity limit.  I made #18 1/2.  To take my mind off the very unsafe position I put myself in for the safe of pretty toes, I do what I dotake pictures and videos.  

The door stayed openI couldnt resist.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9OOr3pvkfg

----------


## brazz

When the bus stopped I could see it was packed but the money handler said theres room for me.  Yeah my seat was a board placed across the isle making two seats one long bench.  The sign said 15 passenger capacity limit.  I made #18 1/2.  To take my mind off the very unsafe position I put myself in for the safe of pretty toes, I do what I dotake pictures and videos.  

The door stayed openI couldnt resist.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9OOr3pvkfg[/QUOTE]

Oh man!  I took that bus on my last reach to Portland.  WOW! Hubby almost had his hand taken off by the door, I was sitting on a milk crate, and it was like 150degrees in that thing.  I think I'll pass next time I see it.  We waited so long for a taxi that we took the opportunity when the bus was passing...think we'll wait a little longer next time!

----------


## Vince

YUM!!!- Love the ride along!!-looks like my type of country vibe!

----------


## *vi*

> .I think I'll pass next time I see it.  We waited so long for a taxi that we took the opportunity when the bus was passing...think we'll wait a little longer next time!


Im with you *brazz*.  When you MUST ride something then Ill get on and pray, but otherwise Ill wait for that little white corolla hatchback.  




> YUM!!!- Love the ride along!!-looks like my type of country vibe!


Stick around *Vince*, I got much country vibe for you!

----------


## Vince

I'm not moving one spot. I'm ready for some Jamaica country!!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## butterfly

Yay!!!  finally a Vi fix to hold me over to my next reach.  I always have something to look forward to when you write your trip reports.  I'm still waiting patiently for the outcome from your last trip report.

----------


## *vi*

Okay *Vince*, I'll be checking that front row seat to make sure you're occupying it.

*butterfly*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hey there sunshine so nice to know you are riding along!!!  Yes, I am ready to finish the report...shortly after this one.

----------


## *vi*

Downtown was ultra busy today with movement in every direction.  Not really the best conditions to be looking for a place, especially if youre a foreigner.  I asked whoever I felt would be familiar with the salons new location.  A friendly sweetheart name Kim, who was eager to help, did nothing but wear me out whipping around corners, dodging cars at crosswalks and constantly moving against the flow of foot traffic.  After ten minutes of this unplanned workout, I gave up.  Thanked Kim for trying and offered to buy her a cold beverage for her time.  She just smiled and said No, dahlin Im good.  Hope you find the salon.

SCREW the salon and my ferocious toes...at least for today.  I went to the market to sit with my friend Suzi.  Her ten year old was taking special summer courses so she was in school.  Her three year old was hungry!!  Mom gave her 50J and off she went, down the lane into the straw market.  She soon returns carrying a wedge of jackfruit.  Now if you ever had jackfruit you know the flesh is sweet and the sap is sticky like a thin layer of glue.  I like Suzis extracting techniqueplastic bag glove.





Her oldest soon arrives. This young lady knows where everything is so I asked her about the salon.  She told me theres a girl in the market who does nails.  I had her lead the way.

*My new found gem*

Down the lane through the market, we are greeted with a smile when we reached the small shop.  Her name is Keisha and Ill be her customer for as long as I can find her whenever Im in Portland.  Not only did she do an excellent job, but she catered to me.  I realized I prefer the small, one chair salon hidden in nook in the straw market opposed to the larger shop on the strip filled with voices carrying on multiple conversations and I cant contribute to.  Not criticizing the larger salons, I simply like everything about this humble establishmentincluding the floor fan.  





Oh yeah, the nail job cost 600J, that included the eye-catching artwork on the big toes.  I gave her a 400J tip.  Get this; she passed the tip on to my little guide for bringing me to her place, the selfless daughter passed it on to her mother.  Mother purchased a fried chicken box meal for the three of them to share. The cold Pepsis were on me.  Im respectfully learning this community more and more.

----------


## *vi*

Hopped a ride with a new driver.  His name is Cleveland and hes a character.  Youll meet him later.

I talked to Tommy, my new #1 driver, about my plans.  Where I want to go and when and how much is all this going to cost me.  Ill show him off as well.

After that I go to Sandras house to say hi.  Mr. B was on the porch cleaning ackee.  He says Dis your ackee for tomorrow breakfast.  Sandra say you like ackee.  Saltfish too??

My eyes fixed on that big bowl of ackee like it was gold.  Yes, I like it with saltfish.





Now that makes TWO goodies Im looking forward to tomorrow.  My first ackee & saltfish breakfast of this reach and rafting the Rio Grande!!!

----------


## Vince

Im respectfully learning this community more and more.<< That's my mission every time we go to da country. (Orange Bay area) I'm still cruzin wit ya *vi*!!!

----------


## *vi*

Vince, I find myself in the role of a student even to children sometimes.  Yes, spending time in the country (communities) is not only humbling but you learn so much.

----------


## sammyb

Lawd that ackee!  Wish i was joining you for breakfast tomorrow, sigh.

----------


## *vi*

LOL Sammy I wish "I" were back in Jamaica eating it all over again.  It was soooo good!!!  The photo is going to have your mouth watering.

----------


## *vi*

*Rafting on the Rio Grande*

Bing, ding dingBing, ding dong In other words Wake up, Vi.  Get up, Vi.  The awful alarm repeated again and again and again.



Tuesday traffic is worse than Monday because now the weekend partiers who called off on Monday to sober up, are on the road on Tuesday.  Im not eager to deal with that at allfive more minutesthe alarm ignores my request and flares again.  I reach to the left to silence the noise.  Fumbling with eyes closed to feel my way to audible relief, I had to open my eyes.  

WAIT!!!  What a glorious realization that I am NOT dreaming (just disoriented) and I'm really in JAMAICA Tuesday morning, July 26, 2016. "Sigh".no morning stop-n-slowly-go traffic today.  Youre on holiday.  Youre in Portland.  GET MOVING woman!

I thank the loud sun light for the wake-up call, leap out of bed thinking how grateful  to see this day begin with bright, weather-wise positivity.  

Shower, dress then, oh yeah, breakfast ackee & saltfish breakfast with Sandra. 

Sandra calls me to let me know breakfast is ready.

Im on my way.

----------


## *vi*

Sandra makes the BEST ackee.  What sells me is not so much the seasoning, its the texture.  I like the ackee on the firm side.  Not over cooked in other words.  She does too so I can depend on her to prepare it OUR way every time.  

Ackee, saltfish, fried breadfruit, accompanied by tender super sweet plantains, mint tea on a Tuesday morning in Jamaica.

----------


## *vi*

The days arrangement.  I neededwell maybe not needed but had room for a companion.  The raft is one price be it one or more passengers.  I invited #1 driver Tommy to join me.  Hes never had the blissful experience plus hes great to be around.  Route taxi driver Tommy is a classic discovery for any  traveler to Portland. Hes got personality.  Hes got wit.  Hes got the gift to find a reason to smile in any situation.  Hes got red plates LOL.  

The journey starts at one point and ends at another because its current driven.  This is not a roundtrip trek.  Since the driver who would drop me off then pick me up will be on the raft, he had to find a driver to do that.  That driver was ONeal and his smooth ac ride.  

We are here and so is plenty of sunshine!!!





Meet our raft captain Motor.


...and we're off...

----------


## Vince

> Vince, I find myself in the role of a student even to children sometimes.  Yes, spending time in the country (communities) is not only humbling but you learn so much.


We are on the same page here *vi*- Learning, observing, watching body language's,  ect...

----------


## sammyb

> Ackee, saltfish, fried breadfruit, accompanied by tender super sweet plantains, mint tea on a Tuesday morning in Jamaica.


I hope you saved me some!

----------


## butterfly

Beautiful, keep it coming.  Did you get to check pineapple hills, the place I'll be staying on my next reach.

----------


## sammyb

rafting and all those glorious views

----------


## *vi*

*Vince*, you got it…keep the mouth shut and eyes wide open taking it all in.

*SammyB*, so sorry but I devoured every morsal.  It was so good I almost got carried away and licked the plate.  I’m sure if I did, that would be the end of my meals with Sandra.  More views on the way in video.  You are going to love them, *Sammy*.

*Butterfly*, no darlin, unfortunately I didn’t get there, but I promise to check it out on my upcoming reach.  You go in 2017, right??

----------


## *vi*

Watching this video over and over helped me to appreciate the work these captains put into doing their not so easy job.   Poling a raft for 2-3 hours takes dedication, tolerance and of course, muscle.   Captain Motor was a straight professional with a cool, calm demeanor.  Tommy hooked us up with him.  I wanted to go out later in the day so that we were returning right before dark.  Captain Motor was fine with that.  I felt he deserved more that what I paid him.  But my budget kept me from doing more than what we agreed on.  But I promise to take another drift with him when I return.  

The music in the video is My Girl Josephine.  A Fats Domino remake by Super Cat and Jack Radics.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kh1AoHgOiRI

----------


## goldilocks

Hey Miss *vi,*
This report is great!  Give thanks for sharing.  I still have not made it to the Eastern half of the island, but come the end of September I am going to experience an AI place for the first time ever.  It looks lovely, but is not my usual style of travel so I'm sure I will be breaking out of there frequently!

----------


## *vi*

Welcome to the ride Goldilocks!  Thanks for the compliment.  Hey lady, ain’t nothing wrong with a little pampering every now and then.  But I do know how you feel.  Each time I get close to doing an AI I consider how far the $$$ will take me while in Portland so I end up sweating it out in my likkle room but still feeling like a queen.

----------


## *vi*

Going thru the tunnel of love...

https://youtu.be/Np9pvath_rc

----------


## Vince

Stunning!! :Big Grin:

----------


## *vi*

Are you checking out the videos, Vince???  They were shot with you in mind  :Smile:

----------


## BaileysMom

*vi*, I tried to watch your rafting video, and it says there was a copyright issue and blocked from being showin in my country (US).  Rats- I was looking forward to seeing it.  I certainly enjoyed the beach video with the tourists jumping off the cliff.  What a gorgeous beach!

----------


## Vince

> Are you checking out the videos, Vince???  They were shot with you in mind


Ya woMon :Smile: - I stay on top of this thread!- I watch them and then I just go in a daze!!-lol- Speechless of the beauty of PA! Respect! (fist bump)

----------


## brazz

One of my favorite Port Antonio activities is the raft ride.  So peaceful, Zen-like, tranquil.

----------


## *vi*

> *vi*, I tried to watch your rafting video, and it says there was a copyright issue and blocked from being showin in my country (US).  Rats- I was looking forward to seeing it.  I certainly enjoyed the beach video with the tourists jumping off the cliff.  What a gorgeous beach!


Hi Miss BaileysMom and welcome.  I appreciate your comment!!  So sorry you couldn't see the video.  I imagine it's the Super Cat song that's causing the grief.  I wonder if others from the US were able to see it.  I'll try to post directly if I can.  But please hang around and continue enjoying the ride.

----------


## *vi*

*Vince*, as I've said many, many times before, by pictures & videos can't possibly capture the true beauty of Portland.  I'm telling you sweetheart, you have to go for sho!!!

*Brazz*...I know you know.  Although our drift was almost 4 hours long, the time seem to fly by.  Made me wish I was a "couple" just so I could lay back on my man and share the serenity together.

----------


## *vi*

We stopped for lunch at Belindas restaurant.  The rafting experience just wouldnt be complete if I didnt pay this famous woman a visit.  

The outdoor setting is really nice and spacious.  She greeted us with the biggest smile.  What a sweet woman.  Very personable.  She took the lunch orders and I wander around checking out the rest of the area.  



This is where she does her thing.


This was an outstanding meal.  I dont remember how much it was, but I think 500J

----------


## *vi*

Miss Belinda


https://youtu.be/exr6iyethfQ

The video reveals just a glimpse of this kind woman's personality.

----------


## Vince

True Jamaican country! Ahhhh! :Embarrassment:  Lovley voice and smile! :Wink:

----------


## sammyb

> Watching this video over and over helped me to appreciate the work these captains put into doing their not so easy job.   Poling a raft for 2-3 hours takes dedication, tolerance and of course, muscle.   Captain Motor was a straight professional with a cool, calm demeanor.  Tommy hooked us up with him.  I wanted to go out later in the day so that we were returning right before dark.  Captain Motor was fine with that.  I felt he deserved more that what I paid him.  But my budget kept me from doing more than what we agreed on.  But I promise to take another drift with him when I return.  
> 
> The music in the video is My Girl Josephine.  A Fats Domino remake by Super Cat and Jack Radics.  
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kh1AoHgOiRI


Can't view this one....got this message


This video contains content from SME, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.
Sorry about that.

----------


## sammyb

Lovely.  Have never stopped at Ms. Belinda, now wish I had.  I can see all videos except the one I listed above.

----------


## *vi*

Okay. lets see if vimeo is friendlier if so, I'm switching.

https://vimeo.com/180320249

----------


## *vi*

yoohoo....Can you view the video???  anyone???

----------


## brazz

> Miss Belinda
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/exr6iyethfQ
> 
> The video reveals just a glimpse of this kind woman's personality.


She is a sweetheart, and one HELL of a cook!

----------


## *vi*

> Lovely.  Have never stopped at Ms. Belinda, now wish I had.  I can see all videos except the one I listed above.


Please do the very next time you go, *Sammy*.  Like *Brazz* said, the lady can burn.  Plus she's super nice.

----------


## brazz

> Please do the very next time you go, *Sammy*.  Like *Brazz* said, the lady can burn.  Plus she's super nice.


I had her curried crawfish one of the times we stopped, AMAZING!!

----------


## sammyb

> yoohoo....Can you view the video???  anyone???


Yes, and it's lovely!

----------


## Vince

> Okay. lets see if vimeo is friendlier if so, I'm switching.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/180320249


Okay, who is the artist in the background? GOOD BEATS there!!!!!

----------


## *vi*

Thanks *Sammy*.

*Vince*, it's Super Cat along with Jack Radics...remake of a Fats Domino tune.

----------


## *vi*

I had a conversation with this gentleman who was sitting quietly off to the side.  He didn’t mind me taping part of it or that I might share such. In fact, he liked the attention.   He was once a raft captain for many years and enjoyed it. Unfortunately, he had to stop when the captains were required to go through training and obtain a license.  Now he tows the rafts back upstream for other captains.  He did tell me what gets paid for the 3-hour trip.  I didn’t ask if he worked every day but I doubt if he does.  I couldn’t leave without giving him something.  I’m sure I’m not the only one who upon meeting an individual such as he felt compelled to share what you have.

----------


## *vi*

Time to leave Miss Belinda and press forward to the end of the journey

----------


## *vi*



----------


## Vince

Can't get enough of these pictures!

----------


## BaileysMom

Yay for Vimeo, that worked perfectly, thank you!  And hey, I'm not going anywhere... Staying tuned for more of your trip report.  Great pictures, awesome video, and entertaining writing to go along with it.  Next best thing to being there in person!

----------


## Summer

> Hi Miss BaileysMom and welcome.  I appreciate your comment!!  So sorry you couldn't see the video.  I imagine it's the Super Cat song that's causing the grief.  I wonder if others from the US were able to see it.  I'll try to post directly if I can.  But please hang around and continue enjoying the ride.


couldn't see the Vid either Miss Vi.....blocked for Canada

----------


## Summer

Oh yes I was able to watch the Vid on Vimeo love it......wasn't able to do so on Youtube

----------


## Summer

Miss Vi I loved love your trip report, have not been on in sometime so busy with school and now working for the summer.....home today and decided to come on. Your trip report just blew my Mom and I away beautiful.....the scenery and the food/fruits. One more year of school and am telling you my first trip after I start working will be jamaica. Thanks for posting/sharing

----------


## jojo p

I'm just ''floating ''along with you darling, wishing I was there with you , you are the one person that has been able to drag me from my beloved Negril beach, and made me want to venture out to Portand, I would hope to think that someday  I could tag along with you, that is my wish..

----------


## Vince

*vi*, anymore pictures and stories?

----------


## *vi*

My personal annotations about chartering a raft.  Its an amazing 2-3 hour visual experience where the entertainment is the pure natural beauty of Jamaica.  Although the drift takes you along one of the most beautiful scenic routes on the island, if you are not a soulful admirer of breathtaking landscapes theres a good chance you will be bored.  We passed at least three rafts carrying people who looked like they would rather be sitting at the DMV.  And you know what, thats okay because not everything Jamaican/Jamaica is for everybody.  But if you go, the event can be enhanced by bringing music, purchasing a cold drink from a floating beverage raft and definitely visiting Belindas restaurant.  Of course you can bring along your own enhancements as well.   :Smile: 

The end of the journey...but looking forward to the beginning of another.
https://youtu.be/XZ4eBigNotQ

----------


## *vi*

> Yay for Vimeo, that worked perfectly, thank you!  And hey, I'm not going anywhere... Staying tuned for more of your trip report.  Great pictures, awesome video, and entertaining writing to go along with it.  Next best thing to being there in person!


*BaileysMom*, I so appreciate your positive comments and valuable support.  Its good to know Im on the right track with these reports/highlights.  I tend to be wordy so Ive cut back on the narrative to allow the pictures and video tell the story while still accomplishing the goal of providing information, promoting Portland/Jamaican and sharing my fun.  I like Vimeo because I can use any music.  Yes, please stick around because a lot of stuff is on the way.

Hi *summer*.  Im glad it worked as well, however Vimeos free plan is very limited.  I can only upload one video a day.  But the upgrade will be worth the price since it allows me to use any music.  Hi there *Summers mom*!!!!  Im glad you and your lovely daughter are enjoying the report so far.  I have a few surprises I cant wait to share!!  *Summer*, wow one more year to go then you BETTER get to Jamaicagirl you deserve this long overdue reach.  




> I'm just ''floating ''along with you darling, wishing I was there with you , you are the one person that has been able to drag me from my beloved Negril beach, and made me want to venture out to Portand, I would hope to think that someday  I could tag along with you, that is my wish..


Awwwww I swear a visit from my* jojo* on a Monday is just what I need to rev me up and get to posting with enthusiasm.  We will make it happen, *jojo*.  I know you like nightlife and sweetie I found plenty of it this reach and would LOVE for you to party Portland style real soon.  




> *vi*, anymore pictures and stories?


Coming right up, *Vince*.

----------


## *vi*

*Chillin at Winnifred Beach*

Another beautiful day in Portland that will be properly spent hanging on Winnifred beach.  Its a bit of a challenge going down because the path is in bad shape.  But once you reach the beach, you forget about that holey, narrow and bumpy road.  This is a public beach that is maintained by the shop owners and support by donations of any amount.  They do an excellent job of keeping the beach clean, safe and beautiful.  Huge parties are held here often, but the cleaning is so thorough, you never see signs of the event the following day.    





I look for I-Cliff but Im told its Thursday, his Sabbath day.  So I didnt get to see him at all this visit, still I was invited to pitch my seat in front of his stand.

----------


## sammyb

sigh

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

> sigh


I know, sweets, I know...

----------


## Vince

AHH, That view!

----------


## *vi*

I had a couple of what I call National Geographic  moments during this reach where I came up close and personal with sea life, insects and four-legged land animals.  Here is the first.  A guy asked me if I wanted to take a picture of the thing in his hand.  I thought it was cool looking until I notice it was moving.

What the h!!  What is it??
Sea urchin.
Oh wowwow
I snapped two pictures of it, and then shot a quick clip.   The video is a little mesmerizing and kind of creepy, but harmless.



https://youtu.be/gLZ1JRPCeFY

Although Im fascinated with the heavy, spiny creature, I worry that its suffering.  What are you going to do with it?
Throw it back.
He promptly walked to the ocean edge and tossed it back in the water.  



Now I understand why stepping on one or having a needle in your skin is so painful.  The points are hard and sharp.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

I went to visit Marcus and buy a cold jelly.  He had plenty of them on ice.  Told him to pick me out one full of meat.  There was a couple there waiting for their coconuts to be prepared for drinking.  

She danced over to me and asked me to take her picture.  I was all for that.  Her name is Nikki and shes a model.  Her personality is a lively and bright as her smile.  Her companion is a co-worker.  Both were outgoing and just plain fun.   They were there with a crew shooting a music video.  I didnt ask the artist's name once I found out it wasnt Maxi Priest or any male member of Morgan Heritage.  So I sat and watched from afar.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

Back to my visit with Marcus.  He was proud to show me the improvements he made since I saw him in April.  Such as erecting a covering and adding a table and bench.  He also shared his concerns and how staying in business is a constant struggle.  He looked more serious than I remembered and thinner.  I also notice the twinkle in his eye is a little dimmer.  But I also saw and felt his determination to put up a fight to remain in business on Winnifred beach.  He can count on me to be a loyal customer.



Soon it was time to depart Winnifred.  This is the view from the road, through the trees.  I was told there will be a stage show and party on Saturday.  As much as I would love to attend, the thought of being trapped on that road for possibly more than an hour when its time to leave, told me to let this one pass.

----------


## Vince

NNNNNOOOOOO DON'T leave Winnifred!!!!!  :Frown:  These pictures have me SPEECHLESS!!!!!! But that's Jamaica!

----------


## *vi*

LOL nuh fret so me fren...me haff plenteeeeee!!!!

----------


## sammyb

I don't want to leave winnifred either  :Frown:

----------


## *vi*

LOL  Okay...here's a few more then I have to move on...

----------


## *vi*



----------


## Vince

ok, ya'll can go! lol, I'm going to stay here at Marcus's shop on da beach! With Red Stripe in hand and go have fun with da locals. Respect. :Big Grin:

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Might have to  bypass negril next summer and go back to PA. I want to do the Blue Mountain peak hike.

----------


## *vi*

> ok, ya'll can go! lol, I'm going to stay here at Marcus's shop on da beach! With Red Stripe in hand and go have fun with da locals. Respect.


*Vince* I knew you could picture yourself enjoying good conversation with a number of folks in those pictures.  And I have a feeling you and Marcus would hit it off.  He’s good people.  Just get there!!!




> Might have to  bypass negril next summer and go back to PA. I want to do the Blue Mountain peak hike.


Greetings *Flipadelphia26*!  I did the Blue Mountains a couple of years ago and been longing to return since.  The bike tour is very organized and more popular than I thought.  However I rode in a car all the way up.  What I loved most about that mountain trek were the falls!!  You would hear the rush of the falling water before you see it.  Amazing!!!  Stick around and perhaps you'll see other places to add to your "reason to return" list.

----------


## *vi*

Today is *Reach Falls* DayYAY!  Tommy was right on time picking me up.  Hes been before, but not with ME!  LOL  

I LOVE this Long Bay ocean view from the road!



We stopped in Long Bay to buy cooked white rice.  I gave him 1000J.  Try to get a pot full!  He gave me a wave then went inside.

To get the party started, I pulled out my MP3 player & speaker.  It was on the R&B set which means the reggae chunes will queue on the way back.  Perfect.

He comes out with a small, styrofoam containerabout 4 cups of rice.  Hands me 800J change and says thats all they have.  What are you going to do with the rice? 
I told you last night!  Im going to feed the fishies.  This is not going to be enough.
They said they couldnt spare more than that.  Its early, dem just start cook for the day.



We pull off listening to Macy Grey, When I See You.  Tune was upbeat enough to take my thoughts off of asking him to stop somewhere else for more rice.  

Heres a video of part of the drive there.  This gives you an idea of what those back, deep in the country roads look like.  And of course the lush vegetation makes a nice scenic view.  

https://youtu.be/0z7-_ysLRLs

----------


## Vince

Ahhh, nice likkle ride through the lush country side! I could live there deep in da hills!

----------


## *vi*

Vince, you're not alone in that dream.  I've been to Moore Town!!

----------


## *vi*

When we arrived to the area, Tommy pulls the car to the side and nestles it close to the bush.  He turns off the engine.

Why are you stopping here?  You have to P?
He laughs. No, we are going in though the back way.  We are taking the path.
The path???  Why???  Tommy I dont mind paying.  Besides, hiking was not part of todays agenda.

He mentioned adventurepictures of rare flowers & tingshe even threw in exercise.  All the above appealed to me, including the workout.  So I gathered my gear.  Just as I was about to get out, I noticed a woman sitting off to the side, in the bush.  She was stripping stalks of sugar cane.

Tommy, I dont think shes there just to strip and bag cane.  Maybe you cant take the path anymore.  Bet shes the gatekeeper.  Fine with melets go.
No this is public property.  Come.
I didnt move.

He greeted her. She greeted him.  He said he wanted to go down to the river.  She said no.  I put my gear back on the floor and re-strapped my seatbelt.  Soon came the patois loud and clear.  Part of me wanted to tell Tommy to leave her alone and get in the car, but she didnt need my help.  He had brawn, but she had a machete.  I just made sure the keys were in the ignition just in case she went from slicing cane to slicing Tommy.  

The voices soften and Tommy returned to the car.  
She said its private property and we are trespassing.  She will let us walk the path if we pay her 1000J each.  But Im not paying her because this is public property.  Shes being rude, rude.  No, Im not paying and Im not going to take her disrespecting me and threatening me and stuff.
Threat?!?! Tommy, sweetie pie, I just wanna feed the little fishies.

He paused, looked down at the container of rice then got in the car without saying another word.

----------


## *vi*

THIS is what the small entrance fee pays to maintain.  The reception grounds are immaculate!

----------


## *vi*



----------


## Vince

Did ya jump? I'm in!

----------


## sammyb

OMG Heart be still

----------


## *vi*

> Did ya jump?


ummm nopelol




> OMG Heart be still


Sammy, wait til you see pictures & vids from you-know-where

----------


## *vi*

https://youtu.be/Z77uhEOcTk0

Ahhhhh is all I could say once I was finally wading in the refreshing river of Reach Falls..  As you can see in the video, water shoes are highly recommended.  The beautiful but slippery stones dont cover the entire river area, about four yards out the bottom is sand.  

The highlight of these waters is the multitude of fish that call this place their home.  And their home it is.  The security not only patrols the falls 24/7, but they also ensure no one takes home the fish for dinner.  My last visit was about 16 months ago.  I shot video of the guppies darting over and between the rocks.  It was hard to catch a good photo of them because they were so small.  The security guard suggested I bring bread crumbs or cooked white rice to toss into the water to draw them out.  I remembered the rice this time and couldnt wait to see what happens.  I was shocked to see how big the fish are now.  They put on a fascinating show when the rice hit the water.  Tommy was like a little kid when he saw the frenzy.  

https://youtu.be/fxmHMF44Ziw

----------


## Vince

VERY Nice *v*, that part of Jamaica has me already and we haven't even been .lol

----------


## *vi*

Make Portland happen, Vince.  You won't regret it.

----------


## Vince

Will do! Would it be better to fly to MBJ or KNG?-Looks like KNG is closer. 2 hours 35 minute's vs. 4 hours

----------


## *vi*

Tommy joked about using the net to catch a heap of fish.  The guard said you cant get them with the net.  So Tommy thinking hes smarter than a fish decided to put the net in the water then toss rice in the center of it.  Well, look at what happened*NOTEturn the volume down before watching.*  I got a little excited and started yelling as I recorded.  Sorry

https://youtu.be/hQkqxskGP-A

The minute he removed the net, the fish dove for the rice.  Of course when he got to the bottom of the rice container, Tommy grumbled on and on about how we didnt get enough rice.

----------


## *vi*

> Will do! Would it be better to fly to MBJ or KNG?-Looks like KNG is closer. 2 hours 35 minute's vs. 4 hours


Yes, much closer flying into Kingston.  I fly into Montego Bay because it's a direct flight.

----------


## sammyb

I'm in heaven!

----------


## *vi*

I met a nice couple from Canada that afternoon.  They were actually staying in Ocho Rios but planned a day trip to Portland.  Man I would love to know what they paid for that excursion. They had a look at the Great Huts than came to the falls.  They said when they return you will stay in Portland the entire time.  They felt a connection just from the short time they were there.  My kind of folks.  

Tommy saw me talking to them so he came over.  Im thinking he wants to meet them, but get thishe properly greets them THEN asked the man for some of the bread from his sandwich so he can feed the fish.  Tommy, NO! Chalet the man eat in peace!  However, dude didnt hesitate to say he was hungrier than the fish and that if he could, he would have eaten that rice he was throwing in the water.  His wife pinched off a piece and tossed it in.  Yeap, they like white bread too!  LOL



We took another dip then soon had to pack it up and depart.  



This attraction is perfect for a day outing.  I didnt post the pictures, but theres an area with tables and chairs so pack a lunch.  The changing & rest rooms are huge and always clean and functional.  I mean sometimes things are clean, but they dont flush.  There is always a life guard on duty during opening hours and a security guard 24/7.

----------


## Vince

Do they have a security or life guard job available? lol I'm SOLD on PA!

----------


## *vi*

Yes, there's always both during opening hours.  The life guard leaves when the office closes.  But Security is there twenty-four hours a day.  The life guard will take you through the caves in the falls and a little foot action around Montane Forrest.  the swimming there is wonderful.

----------


## *vi*

*What day is it???  Its RAINday*

This particular day started out bright and sunny.  Taking advantage of the clear sky I decided to go into town to replenish liquid provisions and find a decent comb.    By the time I showered, dressed and stood for a taxi, the sun seemed to be changing its mind.  Clouds were taking over casting a shadow over Trident Hotel and expanding into Port Antonio.  I overheard two men mention trop a come soonsomething like that.  A tropical storm could mean anything from heavy rains and wind for a few hours to all the furious weather elements battling it out for days. 

By the time we reached Folly Field, it was obvious a significant amount of water will be falling on Portland momentarily.

 I decide to get out at the craftmarket by the sea instead of going all the way into town.  I could get something to eat there and visit with Rock Bottom afterwards.  If anything is going to happen Ill be sheltered in the complex until Cleveland or Tommy could come for me.



I go to the Yosch Caf at the far end of the complex.  They specialize in pizza which is pretty good.  Im glad breakfast is now on the menu.  I order an omelet than find a comfortable, dry spot to sit because I may be here a while.



Ginger Teahot and strong just the way I like it.  I like to smell a deep ginger aroma from the tea.  That tells me the tealeaves are fresh and its not an instant tea.   The wind is picking up and the drops fall one after the other. But Im in a good place for nature to handle her business
.

----------


## Vince

Ahh some Jamaica hot tea!!! I can smell it now! Add a hit of sugar cane packet to it. Stir slow and sip slow and enjoy the sounds and views!

----------


## *vi*

Vince, you described one of my favorite yaad moments perfectly.  As much as I love ginger tea, I only drink it there.  As soon as I get a whiff of that robust aroma, I’m immediately reminded of Jamaica and I fall into a funk from missing it so much.

----------


## *vi*

Breakfast of ham & cheese omelet.  Really good.  I eat slowly, glancing up every so often to watch the rain and inhale the warm, damp air.  Im not getting wet at allthat's sweet because I dont want to move.



I have music, but not the speaker so no external sound.  Thats ok, the rain provides its own instrumentals as it performs.  

https://youtu.be/aMgLmVWD9DY

----------


## sammyb

yum!!!  Even the rain looks and sounds nice in Jamaica.

----------


## *vi*

Sammy, yes it was very pleasant that day...

----------


## *vi*

The shower lets up a bit.  I go to the bar and visit with Rock Bottom.  He watches the bar when the bartender steps away.  This a really nice place to hang early evening/night.  He was about to shut it down because of the weather but will keep it open now that Im there.  I order a cranberry wata.  He pulled out two, one was frozen the other not.  I took the frozen bottle.  The ice will melt quickly in this heat.



I wandered over to his little shop and pick out a few things. Thats what I doshop, he puts the items to the side then I return another day to pay.   Last time I purchased three carved turtles.  Hes since added quite a few more to his inventory.  

Turtles for sale.  


I picked out two, a fish and small jewelry bowl.  He threw in 2 more turtles.  Hes a sweetheart.  He put everything to the side for when I return to pay for them.  This is my loot.

----------


## Vince

liquid sunshine on a zinc roof sipping so hot tea eating breakfast. listening and watching the drops fall is music to chillax too in Jamaica though!

----------


## *vi*

ahhhhh the droplets of rain hitting zinc...

----------


## *vi*

I couldn’t keep my eyes off a couple of 3-foot odd looking abstract pieces sitting on the plank of the complex.  I got up to examine them closer and try to figure out what the spiky shoots were. They were hard sort of resembling porcupine quills.  Walking around the structure gave it a different look from each side or view.  I like it a lot and said if I owned a home here it, it would be coming with me.



“You like that?”
I turn to see where the question came from.
“Yes, I do.  I don’t know why because I can’t figure out what it’s composed of, but I like it a lot.”
“I make them.  You see this…this is the root of a bamboo tree.  I clean them and let them dry good.  Once they dry, I build something.  



This is my shop.” He proudly points to the right.  “I make bamboo furniture.”
“You do great work.”
“I don’t waste any part of the bamboo…not even the root.  My name is King (his real last name) and this is what I love to do.

Mr. King


Besides having artistic and construction/engineering skills, the man is gifted with an incredible memory.  During our conversation he recited a couple of lengthy, but interesting poems written by his son.  One touched me so deeply I asked him if he would repeat it, but this time I wanted his voice as I recorded the weather outside.  The title and theme felt appropriate for the forecast.  He was happy to accommodate my request.  Unfortunately I can’t post it because I told him it was for my personal enjoyment.  But he’s an example of the talent and generosity that openly lives in Jamaica.  All you have to do is introduce yourself.  If ever in Portland, do stop and visit Mr. King, Rock Bottom and all the other kind and friendly vendors at the market by the sea…

----------


## *vi*

More of Mr. Kings work...birdhouses and windchimes.



Time to go...my ride is here.

----------


## Vince

Nice work out of the bamboo!

----------


## BaileysMom

After reading all of this, checking out the photos and the video... I let my husband know that after our upcoming trip to Negril and Treasure Beach in October, we'll have to start planning a trip to Portland. Thanks for sharing, Vi- it's been a great trip riding along vicariously through you!

----------


## SPARKLE1010

(((VI)))  its a VI report...  I love surprises...thank you Honey... You know I am following along with you Sweetie...  I'm so excited and happy that you were able to visit your happy place..   Really enjoying the video's.. You go girlie...

----------


## *vi*

*Vince*, the man loves working with bamboo.  The fact that he came up with a creative use for the root shows his fascination with it.  hmmm come to think of it, bamboo has always fascinated me tooooooo!!!!!! 

*BaileysMom*, I appreciate your kind comments and now seeing you and *BaileysDad* are considering visiting Portland has me smiling all over the place.  My main objective for writing reports is to make people on this board aware of what Portland has to offer the sworn lover of Jamaica.  While I talk about what I do, I focus on the who, what & where in Portland rather than simply recounting a personal moment.   Since it takes more time and money to even get to Portland, I thought the pictures, videos & tips could help folks decide whether it would be worth the effort.  

*SPARKLE*!!! Welcome to the ride girlfriend!  I knew you would eventually peek in and see it.  I can hear you nowoh my landsafter all these weeks of promising, vi finally started the report  LOL  A lot more is on the way so take a seat on the other side of Vince.

----------


## Vince

And so much bamboo everywhere, honestly you would think there would be more crafters out there. So now all I talk about is PA, our kids say what about going to see Delroy? (he lives in Orange Bay in da hills) I said, he can join us in PA, we can go pick him and and hit the road to PA.

----------


## *vi*

Vince, that’s a great idea!!!  I bet Delroy would LOVE the opportunity to visit Portland with you and your family.  You would trip over his reaction to being there! I have a ball taking Jamaicans to new places and I know you will too!

----------


## *vi*

Cleveland was the closest so he came for me.  He told me he was hungry so since he came out in the storm, I said I would treat him to lunch.  He stopped at this little cook shop located on the right side of the strip as you exit Port Antonio.  He asked if he should get it to go.  I wasnt hungry but would get a drink so we can stay and chill. 



The first area upon entering is the bar.  We were led to the back patio where there was a choice of one of the four modestly set tables.  I was pleasantly surprised with the dining area.  It was cozy with a very relaxed ambiance.





Hard to tell from this picture, but even with the overcast the ocean view was beautiful.


I made up my mind to return on a clear day so I could get the full appreciation of this scene.

----------


## *vi*

Cs meal







I had a taste and the food was delicious.  The pork was super tender and full of flavor.  The cost including a drink was only 600J.  My double shot of overproof rum, a sweet 300J.  When I return to Portland Ill make it a priority to try three cook shops on the strip because, although I love the home cooked meals from my friends in the neighborhood, I see Ive been missing out on meeting chefs and promoting local dining businesses.  I highly recommend this place.  Clean, friendly staff and tasty food.  Good location...very easy to find.

The rain stopped so that means the party by the sea is on!

----------


## Vince

[QUOTE=*vi*;180707]Vince, that’s a great idea!!!  I bet Delroy would LOVE the opportunity to visit Portland with you and your family.  You would trip over his reaction to being there! I have a ball taking Jamaicans to new places and I know you will too!
Dellie and I talk about 2 times a week to chat it up a bit, on our reaches, we have him with us every where we or I go. On our beer run, I jump on the back of the bike with bag pack on and we hit the community grocery store. HIs Mom cooks for us a on some, some days we go to da store and we buy stuff "local style" cooking for the community and have a block party. good times! Last reach I remember play cricket in the church grounds. The yutes cut up a cricket bat for us and we played for hours!

----------


## Vince

[QUOTE=*vi*;180709]C’s meal


 




I had a taste and the food was delicious.  The pork was super tender and full of flavor.  The cost including a drink was only 600J.  My double shot of overproof rum, a sweet 300J.  When I return to Portland I’ll make it a priority to try three cook shops on the strip because, although I love the home cooked meals from my friends in the neighborhood, I see I’ve been missing out on meeting chefs and promoting local dining businesses.  I highly recommend this place.  Clean, friendly staff and tasty food.  Good location...very easy to find.

The rain stopped so that means the party by the sea is on! View is inviting! And good prices MON!

----------


## *vi*

Yeah Vince, Delroy is your bredren for true.  If you are planning to kick it in Portland then no better person to have join you than a solid yaad friend like him.  I so enjoy surprising my friend by taking her on special outings to places shes never been.  I have a feeling that experiencing Portland with Dellie will intensify your friendship.  I will be happy to give you more details about anything Ive experienced.  Just ask.

Now about the food.  Yes it is very reasonable and plentiful no matter where I purchased it from.

----------


## Vince

> Yeah Vince, Delroy is your bredren for true.  If you are planning to kick it in Portland then no better person to have join you than a solid yaad friend like him.  I so enjoy surprising my friend by taking her on special outings to places she’s never been.  I have a feeling that experiencing Portland with Dellie will intensify your friendship.  I will be happy to give you more details about anything I’ve experienced.  Just ask.
> 
> Now about the food.  Yes it is very reasonable and plentiful no matter where I purchased it from.


Will do *vi*, now back to your report  :Wink:

----------


## *vi*

*A night of Music and more* 

The party tonight is at Chubbys place.  He and his wife own a cool bar by the sea called Little Rocky Point Club & Restaurant.  The first time I walked inside, the interior threw me back to 1980 when I and my girls would hit the spots every Friday & Saturday night.  The sectional, black faux leather padded seats enclosing a booth would be our station for the night.  Dainty glasses of slow gin fizzes lined the wobbly table where we sat waiting for various characters to stroll by and ask us to dance.  OR if Shame by Evelyn Champagne King came onthen we all jumped on the dance floor partners or not. 

But tonight, the throw-back party takes place on a strobelight lit dance floor in a club opposite the Priestmans River in Portland Jamaica.  Instead of 80s R&B, the selector channels vintage reggae & dancehall through the 6-foot speakers inside the club and the 10-foot monster sound system outside.   Chubby throws at least three organized parties like this a monthI was fortunate enough to attend one.  Most parties are free with a cash bar; others may be for a specific cause so an entrance fee of no more than 200J would be requested.

I go inside for my drink ofwhat elsedouble shot of overproof, then make my way to the space on the wall behind the monster sound system where the music isnt so eardrum busting.

----------


## Vince

Bass shaking the rum and ting in da cup!

----------


## *vi*

I see a group of young people in a mild frenzy taking pictures with their phones of something on the ledge right where I intend to sit.  I approach thinking Ill just take a seat and watch them.  Well my eyes zoomed in on what had their attention.  



Noooooo those few hermit crabs werent the center of attention, it was their family and friends on the other side of the stone wall that had the girls squealing and the guys chiming B*C. I looked over the edge but didnt get the full effect until the flash from my camera cast the spot light on the scene.  



There were literally hundreds of hermit crabs in this one section on the wall and the ground in front of it.  Now, I was the only girl in my neighborhood who thought little crawly things were cool so this, to me, was super cool.  Being nocturnal, they are most active at night, that I understood.  What baffled me is why do they only gather in that particular section on the wall and hardly any came over?  As much as I wanted to stay and try to shoot video of the hermit crab party, the crowd dispersed so I did too.

----------


## Rob

> ...My main objective for writing reports is to make people on this board aware of what Portland has to offer the sworn lover of Jamaica.  While I talk about what I do, I focus on the who, what & where in Portland rather than simply recounting a personal moment.   Since it takes more time and money to even get to Portland, I thought the pictures, videos & tips could help folks decide whether it would be worth the effort...


Vi,

I want to give a big thank you for your "main objective"! Port Antonio has always held a special place for me as I lived there for about a year back in the 90's. In fact, the original Beingee's Negril.com had an entire section dedicated to Port Antonio. (Click on the link below to check it out!)

http://www.realnegril.com/beingees/portmain.htm

Port Antonio is another beautiful part of Jamaica. We still maintain this Port Antonio forum to make sure our Negril visitors know about this incredible place. 

Your reports are making me and Lisa wanting to get back there soon and have a chat about the world with Woody and try some more of the great jerk sausage in Boston Bay! Thank you so much for following your "objective! And to everyone else, you do owe it to yourself to spend a few days in Port Antonio!

----------


## Vince

Your reports are making me and Lisa wanting to get back there soon and have a chat about the world with Woody and try some more of the great jerk sausage in Boston Bay! Thank you so much for following your "objective! And to everyone else, you do owe it to yourself to spend a few days in Port Antonio! <<YAY!! Maybe a Rob and Lisa trip report? lol- Miss ya'll guy's! Much Respect Rob and Lisa!- Whenever our next reach, kinda plan on visiting Dellie and family and then Dellie and us will pack up and head to PA.

----------


## *vi*

Rob, 

The proper words escape me right now but I’ll do my best to express what your comments means to me minus the babbling.  Even without saying so, I’ve always felt you understood “why” I post and that was good enough for me.  But for you to actually express those feelings in writing within my report means so much to me.  Thank you so much for your words and the link!!!  You made me feel confident that my object, which is sometimes hidden in between many words, pictures and now short films (lol) does shine through.

I do indeed LOVE Portland and won’t stop encouraging others to experience it just once.

You and Lisa hurry and get back there.  The jerk sausage was good, but now it’s amazing!!!

----------


## *vi*

Found a perfect (hermit crab-free) seat on the ledge that gave me a good view of the party, clear path for the night breeze to reach me and enough space between the monster speakers and my eardrums.  

I was having a great time listening to the tunes, people watching and sipping rum.  I look forward to getting lost in the local night-life when Im in Portland and this night was satisfying that longing without missing a beat.

A young guy tucked into a pair of red, skinny-legged jeans and a crisp white t-shirt with the face of Tupac on it sat next to me and smiled.  I smiled back.  He tells me its early and that the place is going to get crowded later. 

 Party will be nice. He says bobbing his head.
Okay.  

Okay was basically my only contribution to the 45/+ minute conversation.  I dont know, it could have been a full hour.  But his topics, mainly about himself, were quite personal but interesting.  Then out of nowhereYou herein Jamaica alone?  Yes I am.  That question caused me to take a bigger-than-normal sip of rum.    

I want you to meet my uncle.  Yeah, yeahyou would like him.  Hes a good man looking for a good woman.  You are nice.  He would like to meet you.  He takes out his cell and pushes a couple of numbers.

Ummm slow your roll Tupac Fanare you calling him?
YEAH.  I want you to meet him so I gone tell him to come to the party.

Instead of stopping him, I take another drink.

----------


## billndonna

Silently following your wonderful report Vi,you do a great job and your pictures are fabulous.Thanks for sharing!!

----------


## JitterBug

got my portland fix this morning . . . thanks vi . . .

----------


## jojo p

Are ya serious....   " Shame"  by Evelyn Champagne King ""  brought me back, and so made me smile... we are sooooo gonna roll together ...someday !!!  :Smile:

----------


## SPARKLE1010

" The first time I walked inside, the interior threw me back to 1980 when I and my girls would hit the spots every Friday & Saturday night. The sectional, black faux leather padded seats enclosing a booth would be our station for the night. Dainty glasses of slow gin fizzes lined the wobbly table where we sat waiting for various characters to stroll by and ask us to dance. OR if “Shame” by Evelyn Champagne King came on…then we all jumped on the dance floor partners or not."    Oh Vi.   :Wink:  did you  bring back memories... Girl...I know just the spot you are referring to... LOL  what fun we had there...

----------


## *vi*

> Silently following your wonderful report Vi,you do a great job and your pictures are fabulous.Thanks for sharing!!


Hey billndonna!  Glad to know you are riding along and enjoying the scenery, but dont be silentchime in anytime.  




> got my portland fix this morning . . . thanks vi . . .


JitterBug!  Was wondering when you were going to give me a shout.  




> Are ya serious....   " Shame"  by Evelyn Champagne King ""  brought me back, and so made me smile... we are sooooo gonna roll together ...someday !!!


Ive got my calendar out plotting my 2017 returnshopefully we can coordinate something, JoJo.  




> Oh Vi.   did you  bring back memories... Girl...I know just the spot you are referring to... LOL  what fun we had there...


I remember the fun AND the trouble we got into at that place.  LOL

----------


## *vi*

I hear him talk to someone, but tuned out the words.  I decided to just let whatever happens go ahead and happen.  Im on holiday in Portland and meeting people is part of it.

Hes coming, but will be late.
Late like what? And what is your name?  And when did I agree to meet anyone??
He laughed and told me not to worry.  My name is Chris and they call his uncle, Tractor.
Trevor?  His name is Trevor?
No, Tractor.  Tractor like the big rigsTractor.
Tractor.  Interesting.  With a name like that, should I worry?

Just as he was about to rev up conversation #2, Desta, Chubbys wife, came for me.  I tell Chris Ill be right back then we went into the bar for re-fills.  While in there, I got to know our host and hostess a little better.  We talked about the club and how long theyve been in business.  Unfortunately I dont remember the details because the rum kinda blurred my memory.  But definitely a great team that I intend on seeing a lot more of.

I didnt realize I was inside so long.  When I stepped out, the crowd looked like it tripled in numbers.  People were everywhere and the music was louder.  It was around 12:45 so I decided to call it a night.  Weaved my way through the mass of people, out to the road and soon Im back to my room.  

After nibbling on left-over chicken, I look at all my pictures from the party.  Shootthis was it!  For the first time, I forgot about the camera.  That tells me I had a great time.



Couldnt help feeling that I was forgetting something.  Then it hit meChris uncle Tractor! Shoot!

----------


## *vi*

*THANK GOODNESS you dont need a bikini to enter Bikini Beach*!

I took two teen ladies with me to Bikini Beach today.  They wanted to go to Frenchmans Cove.  I did too, but I needed to PICK up some things and since I had a few extra hands to help carry the stuff I steered us towards town.  Besidesbikini beach is freelol

Martina wanted a patty from the patty truck.  But I swear Ive never seen less than 15 people waiting in line to get patties at that truck.  I wanted to try one myself, but I wasnt about to stand in that heat for 20 minutes or more for patties.  Told her we're gonna save that for some other time and she responded to that by sulking.

I freeze...

Martina, are you about to make me regret bringing you?!?
No. she whispered.  I really wanted a patty.
Well get something when we get to the beach.
Okay! she said all perky. 
LOL I have zero tolerance for teen-tude even in Jamaica.



The beach was packed on this glorious sunny day.  I love this beachso convenient and persistently entertaining.  I always meet colorful characters when I come here and today there was plenty. We claim a table and chill for a few minutes before the girls get in the water.

----------


## *vi*

Three minutes later, were on the move.  The girls head to the water and I go to visit the Coconutman.  I think his name is ClarenceIm pretty sure it begins with a C.  You would think Id remember the name of the man who proposed to me two timeslol.  



Anyway, we chat about business and how lifes been treating each other since my last visit.  He has lots of huge pineapples.  He grows everything he sells.  Today he has pineapple and coconuts.  I ask about the mangos.  I always get my mangos from him.  He said "Only one mango did show all season...and a someone thief it."

I get pineapple for the girls and a cold jelly coconut for me.  




He has an assistant.  This guy peels & cores a pineapple like hes performing surgery.  

He said Me love cleaning de pine, but me nuh eat it.  
Oh no???  Never?
No, neva.



I take pictures while Im waiting for the pine-sculpture finish slicing away at that pine.  He takes his timelol.

----------


## jojo p

I would of had to stick around to see what a guy with the name 'tractor'' looks like !!!    (LMAO)     :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

Miss jojo, (snicker) there is a continuation to that...soon come...

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

This guy saw me taking pictures and asked to be in them.  Actually he insisted on it.  Told me hes an aspiring singer and is always promoting himself.  He began posing like it was a staged photo shoot.  He was very animated.



Hey MissAre you a photographer? 
No, I just like taking pictures.



Asked me to video his performance and put it on youtube.  Wowmy very first semi-professional producing gig.  

Okay all you talent scouts out therethe next Buju???

https://youtu.be/1UNKSKnLybA

----------


## Vince

> This guy saw me taking pictures and asked to be in them.  Actually he insisted on it.  Told me he’s an aspiring singer and is always promoting himself.  He began posing like it was a staged photo shoot.  He was very animated.
> 
> 
> 
> “Hey Miss…Are you a photographer?” 
> “No, I just like taking pictures.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CHIT!  I like this guy!! Finger snapping music! Irie!!

----------


## *vi*

LOL Vince, he seemed to be born to entertain.

----------


## Vince

Ya Mon! Mon, PA is just...........Hell, I'm speechless about the beauty of that part of da island!! Drooling!!!- Is the Red Stripe colder over therer?-lol :0

----------


## *vi*

Yes, but here's the trick, you let the bottle sit in the river for about 30 minutes and it will be nice and cold...lol

----------


## Vince

Chit, i'll be sitting in da river with dem  :Smile:  PA has mi number now!! The pictures just keep mi in a dream that I WILL MAKE IT HAPPEN to get to PA!!!

----------


## *vi*

If you are drawn to Portland from the pictures I've posted so far, you'll be selecting a place to stay after you see the ones I have yet to put up.  And remember, Vince, my photos don't do that place justice...

----------


## Summer

I have been reading along Miss Vi......loving the report and pictures. So beautiful

----------


## JitterBug

portland . . . gorgeous!
thanks vi!!

----------


## takinitslow

Great post VI  I visited Portland for the first time in feb we stayed at Great Huts for 6days and really fell in love with the area. We just booked a private place for 8 days for February in long bay. Reading your post just got me really excited

----------


## BaileysMom

You've got such a way with words... you always leave me wanting more.  Always interesting and entertaining.  One of my favorite lines... “Ummm slow your roll Tupac Fan…"  LOL.

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Beautiful picture VI.  I love the way the trees shadow onto the grass.  Just beautiful.... I am so enjoying your report.... keep it coming..

----------


## *vi*

> I have been reading along Miss Vi......loving the report and pictures. So beautiful


Hi sweet *Summer*!  Thats right girl, stay close and keep taking notes!  Youll be experiences all and more when you arrive in Portlandsoon come.




> portland . . . gorgeous! thanks vi!!


Yes it is, *JitterBug*.  The beauty and peaceful vibe is why I keep returning.




> Great post VI  I visited Portland for the first time in feb we stayed at Great Huts for 6days and really fell in love with the area. We just booked a private place for 8 days for February in long bay. Reading your post just got me really excited


Hey there *takinitslow*!  I remember your first visit and now youre going back!!!  To LONG BAY!!!  Good for you!  Wow, Ive been searching for a place thereits actually my favorite Portland area mainly because of the wild waters.  Thanks for letting me know youre hanging in with me.  Hopefully the report will give you some ideas.




> You've got such a way with words... you always leave me wanting more.  Always interesting and entertaining.  One of my favorite lines... Ummm slow your roll Tupac Fan"  LOL.


LOL!  Thanks *BaileysMom*!  I wish I could devote more time to the broadening the narratives but due to work & life on top of not wanting this to be a year-long project, Im writing on the fly.  So glad you are enjoying it just the same.

----------


## *vi*

> Beautiful picture VI.  I love the way the trees shadow onto the grass.  Just beautiful.... I am so enjoying your report.... keep it coming..


Sparkle, the entire Bikini Beach area, including the marina, the pier and the parking lot, is picture perfect all the time.  Besides the beach, there's three restaurants, two bars and a pool in the vicinity.  It's a very convenient chill spot.  Girl, you're going to love it.

----------


## *vi*

After the showlolthe girls enjoyed their pine and I indulged in some nice refreshing coconut wata followed by savoring the sweet meat inside.  



There are boats at Bikini Beach!!!  Not just the million dollar yachts docked at the pier for everyone to ogle at and wish they could havebut ocean liners like this one to take folks around the Portland waterways.  Well maybe not an ocean liner.  The captain asked me if I wanted to take a little cruise.  

"In what?"
"That."
"How much?"
"1000J"
"Sure."



So I tossed in my bag then gently sat down and realized how tiny that boat is.  I wasnt worried about sinking but keeping my camera dry when we dolol

----------


## Vince

^^ Priceless!!- We would have to do some local style fishing though :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

Trust me Vince, anyone with a boat in Portland is geared for fishing.

----------


## *vi*

Scenes from the ocean.

----------


## *vi*

I actually enjoyed the ride and being on the ocean.  There are now two licensed boats at the beach to take passengers for puttering around the marina and beyond.  This particular captain, dont remember his name, is a very kind man.  I guess his politeness persuaded me to give his service a try.  Also he shared bits of information while we were out. The price also helped me make my decision.  I cant wait to do it again.

----------


## sammyb

loving this........

----------


## Vince

BEAUTIFUL country side and now fishing everywhere!! DROOLING!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## *vi*

Greetings *Sammy*!!!!  You know the deal...

*Vince*, it's all there waiting for you sweetheart.

----------


## *vi*

Some changes occurred back at the beach while I was on the boat.  A wedding reception was about to take place. It looked beautiful except there was no kind of shelter provided for the guest.  At least I didn't see any.  And let me tell you, the sun was intense that day.  





Yummy & Beautiful

----------


## *vi*

This young lady was fantastic.  As we were leaving, she was playing How Deep is Your Love and it sounded amazing.  I will definitely keep that idea in mind when I plan my sisters dream wedding.



The bride and groom


This was one eventful afternoon at Bikini Beach.  But then I've never known it not to be.  Time for us to head to the market and then home.

----------


## *vi*

I did get the girls something to eat.  We stopped at Piggys who, Im happy to announce, is renovating his restaurant.  Construction wasnt complete before I left Portland so Im looking forward to getting pictures of the new look when I return. 





After we leave the market I tell Cleveland about the guy singing on the beach.  He tells me he drops verses too.  Oh boy, I wanted to hear this.  Wait!!!  Let me refresh my drink first.  I always have a cocktail during stage shows. LOL  

Meet Clevelandthe singing taxi driver.  His 3 minutes of fame.

https://youtu.be/5fKADdIx6QI

What followed that was nothing by good old fashion cutting up FUN!  Even the girls got into cheering and hackling Cleveland, our Dennis Brown wanna-bee.  Much singing, laughing and drinking going on during that ride down the winding Jamaica road.  Well, I was the only one drinking and thats all that matters because me alone the one on holiday!!!!

----------


## Vince

Looks like not many cars around that area. I love the last picture! Lots of bike riding and walking! *vi*, in your past trip reports had my eye on PA, but now!!!- My main focus is to GET to PA!!-I'm sorry Negril area, It's PA turn now :Wink: - We like to stay with a local family guest house. Nothing fancy, just great views of the da hills and watta. Thank you *vi* for sharing us the other side of the island!!- Funny thing is I showed my wife Saturday your trip report and I walked out to do stuff around the house, I walk back in and she is looking on VBRO in PA. lol

----------


## *vi*

I can picture your smile when you saw her searching for places.  Sounds to me like she’s feeling some positive vibes for Port Antonio right along with you.  

I’ve had excellent results finding accommodations all over Jamaica through airbnb and VBRO.  I trust the reviews on both.  Starting with a place *Butterfly* wants me to check out, I plan to take a full day visiting as many guesthouses as I can and post what I find.  I’ll be happy to put anyplace *Mrs. Vince* is interested in on the list.  

Portland’s diverse scenery will be so appealing to you, *Vince*.  From the bustle of downtown to the serene along the country lanes, you will see people going about their daily routine in a location that flourishes in lush beauty.  The only thing most will beg from you is a return greeting.

----------


## Vince

I just look at my screen and just look DEEP into the pictures and just see us there! Mingling and asking questions and answering there. Seeing the yutes come up and "feel" our skin. lol- Love da country!!

----------


## takinitslow

Vince as I had my first visit last Feb to Portland I will tell you I thought going to Negril staying in a non AI that I was connecting with the island and its people and after visiting A lot of Portland I realized Negril is just where tourist go. I still love Negril but we decided to spend more time on that end of the island this year its magical for real.

----------


## Vince

> Vince as I had my first visit last Feb to Portland I will tell you I thought going to Negril staying in a non AI that I was connecting with the island and its people and after visiting A lot of Portland I realized Negril is just where tourist go. I still love Negril but we decided to spend more time on that end of the island this year its magical for real.


SWEET, *vi* has really opened up my eyes to PA!- As I write on threads, I LOVE Jamaica, but we as a family like and do it yaad style. IMO- I don't even like the dreaded plane ride back, due to whinning of tourist. IMO- So the plan in the future, is to pick up our yaad fren and bring him with us to PA! Last trip, he went with us to Mayfield, and then he (Dellie) has some frens along Roaring River ,went there, hit up a local cook shop and watch the storms up in da hills. Ahh yea local style!

----------


## takinitslow

We took the Nutsford express bus from Negril last year and it was a great way to see all of the north coast. We stayed at the great huts in Boston bay it was magical. This year going to take the bus again but less time in Negril. We are trying a private house in Long bay I cant wait!!!!!

----------


## *vi*

*Vince*, I like your eagerness to meet Portland.  I'm excited for you and just want you to get there!!  When I first starting going, I wanted to get to know many people, but I am shy so it took me a while to actually make friends.  But I know you wont have any problem making connections on day one!.  From the children to the adults, people are genuinely friendly and hospitable. * Takinitslow* is so right when he says you get the true Jamaica flavor in Portland.  Tourists are there, but they walk about the roads and streets as though they live there.  I know you, your family and Delroy are going to have a great time.  Country living is what Portland is about. 

*Takinitslow*, I travel on Knutsford buses and love it.  Seems the four hour travel time passes quickly, doesnt it.  Very comfortable and scenic ride.  Like I said, Im happy but jealous you found a place in Long Bay.  I can never visit Portland without spending time on that beach even if its for ten minutes.

----------


## Vince

Okay, *vi* we need more PA!  :Wink:

----------


## *vi*

Hi Vince...coming right up! But gotta warn ya, this next piece is mostly narrative recalling one night i went out.  i know some don't particularly want to deal with a lot of reading, but I really wanted to share this moment in writing.  Pictures will be posted a little later.

----------


## *vi*

*Not ONE me beg yu one nanny me beg yu one manley me beg yu*

Cleveland had been asking me to go to a club in town with him.  What he described sounded like my kind of placevintage reggaemature crowd.   Unfortunately I had plans the nights it was poppin.  He talked me into trying someplace outside of town instead.  I knew anywhere we went it would be quiet since it was a Thursday night.  Light music, drinks and conversation sounded fine to me.  

It was around 9:30 when he headed out.  Coming through Port Antonio, he pulls over to the curb and shouts across me for two cigarettes and a bag of the leafy green.  I turn to see two homeless men sitting in the darkness.  They were dwelling in a small opening between two downtown businesses.  The sight of these men, who looked to be in their late 50s, broke my heart.  No matter what happened that resulted in them being in such a depressed condition, all I could feel was pity & sadness with no questions or thoughts of judgment.  

Hurry mon!  Hurry with the ting dem!  B*BLCT!  Hurry!  Cha!! Come!!
Clevelandstop yelling at him like that!

One man is moving quickly to search for the requested items.  His partner sat quietly watching me.  
Good evening.
They both froze, then barely audible bid me the same.

The one found the two cigarettes which he rushed around to Clevelands window along with the small plastic bag.
His companion still motionless, still gazing at me.  I can tell he is not well.

Are you hungry??
Yes, Miss.  The companion answered.
What do you have I can buy?
He moved slowly as he searched the piles of what looked like rubbish then pulled out a little tattered brown bag and delivered it to me.  The bag contained 3 tiny limes.  Funny, I actually needed limes.

How much? I asked with a smile.
Whatever you want to pay, Miss
He looked at the bills I gave him as if I made a mistake, but he didnt want to give them back.  It was like he was giving me time to realize I gave him one bill but meant to give him the other.    
Consider the extra a tip.  Now, Sir, please you two go get something to eat.  Good night gentlemen.

----------


## *vi*

We drive off in silence.  The men looked bad, really bad and there was nothing I could do about it nor could I erase their images from my mind.  They didnt ask for a thing.  Come to think of it, no one did the entire time Ive been in Portland.  Even when I encountered folks in obvious dire need, *not ONE me beg yu one nanny me beg yu one manley me beg yu* (fill in the blank) appeal did I receive.  Im not complaining, simply acknowledging the observation.

Im no longer in the mood to be social.  Part of me wants to go back to my room and be alone for the night but another side feels it would be wrong to bail since Cleveland was looking forward to this.  

Ill go.

----------


## *vi*

Clevelandum weve been outside of Port Antonio for about 6 minutes now.  Just where are we going?
St. Margarets Bay.
St. Margarets Bay?? Thats a good hike from here.  Another 20 more minutes??
No less than 15.

I still protested and complained about the distance, the lateness of the night, going somewhere Ive never been and the cigarette smoke.  He put out the cig, but didnt slow down.

Vi, I want you to go.  Its something new for you to experience.  My friend has a bar by the sea.  A nice place to relax and have a drink.

The thought of a drink calmed me down. I sat quietly listening to music trying not to think of those two men.  

We reached the bar.  He turned down a dirt path and slowly weaved through the trees and the darkness.  I hear the pleasant sound of the ocean.  I feel myself begin to cast off my slight gloom.

The placewelllets say its not what I had I mind.  Its a mans spot.  Besides the owner, Eric, and the VERY young bartenderette, were the only others there.  



I get my usual, Cleveland gets a Heineken.  We go outside and sit on one of these humongous tires to chat.  Eric tells us hes having a fish fry on Friday.  We let him know we will be there.



I started feeling a little better due to acceptance of what I cannot change.  I even loosen up about the bar itself and looked forward to seeing it during the day.  I had to return to get better photos because the ones I took that night were wacked!

----------


## Vince

The mental picture I get of the moment of the 2 men, I picture and what you did is what I would had done, And I agree about just going back home and chilling, but the other part would be go check out the new bar and get a drink. I like the way the waves crashing in the dark night sky. Looks like a kool place to chill. Young mon trying to make it! I like it!

----------


## sammyb

I'm here with you babydoll

----------


## *vi*

> The mental picture I get of the moment of the 2 men, I picture and what you did is what I would had done, And I agree about just going back home and chilling, but the other part would be go check out the new bar and get a drink....


Vince, my friend...I do wish I could be there when you arrive in Portland for the first time.  I wish I could go everywhere you go just so I could see that glow on your face when you finally gaze upon what makes my soul survive.  it would be a treat for me to see you meet some of the people who I know will embrace you and your fam the way they've embraced me.

----------


## *vi*

> I'm here with you babydoll


Thank you Sweets.

----------


## *vi*

*Return to Boston Beach*

On my second visit to Boston Beach, I usually go 3-4 times day/night, I take the girls.  Its Independence Day so theres a 200J charge to enter.  I pay the 600J and we find a nice spot down front to get a good view of the action.  Since this is the second post of that beach, Ill only put up photos that are unique to the previous.



As you can see the beach was full of happy people.  I heard Winnifred was also packed to capacity.  We were fine right here.  Wrist bands were required for proof of payment.  Normally its optional.  You only have to purchase one if you intend on using the shower or rest rooms.

----------


## *vi*

All three of us dove into the water without delay.  It was magnificently refreshing and on the active side.  We had a ball being lifted than bouncing back by the incoming waves..

----------


## *vi*

We took a short break from the water to munch a little.  I wanted pine, but the cotton candy man passed by first.  100J a bag.  I got the girls a bag and picked from their sweet fluff.

----------


## *vi*

The weather started out gorgeousthen the clouds joined us and decided to rain and rain and rain on our parade.  We headed for cover to one of the gazebos.  The girls were hungry so I got them lunch.  There was still a lot of people in the water.  Yes, it felt just that good, you wouldnt want to leave.  

https://youtu.be/IB2-i69tRDY



We chilled there until it was obvious the clouds were gearing up to release quite a storm.  The flashes of lighting told us it was time to go.  

On the way out I spotted a guy with a pine.  I asked if it was for sale, he said yes300J.  All I had was two 100s and a 1,000.  He took the 200 and said I could pay him the rest later.  Cool!  Until about five minutes later when Martina examined the pineapple and announced that it was bad.  I asked if she was sure and they both said yes.



While we were waiting for our ride, the fruit man called for me to ask if I needed anything.  I bought three grapefruit from him 50J each.  He looked at my sick pine and asked me where I got it.  I told him who I purchased it from.  He blew up.  Told me he GAVE the pineapple to that guy because it was going bad.  He was livid that not only did he sell it, but sold it to me. LOL 

Its okay.  You live and learn.
No No No No Nodarling its NOT okay and I will take care of him.  You hear!  I will.

He said something in patois that went by me, but not the girls because they couldnt stop giggling.  The wonderful merchant took the pineapple back and gave me some tomatoes, an onion and limes.  LimesI told him I already had limes, that the tomatoes and onion were enough.  As we were walking away, he asked Darlin, will shop me again?  Of course! In fact Ill tell a small portion of the world to shop your stand.  I got a big smile out of that.

His fruit stand is located on the road side between the jerk center and boston beach.  Please pay him a visit. He has a nice selection of vegetables and fruit.  The items I purchased from him directly were very fresh and tastyespecially the grapefruit.

----------


## Vince

Ahhh mon, loved to been there chatting, swimming, jumping and have a TON of fun!! I can feel it!

----------


## Vince

Mon, that's what I like to read! How the fruit guy was looking out for you and da girls! And made it right for you too!!! Now that's a TRUE Jamaican!!!

----------


## *vi*

You know Vince, normally the minute the girls told me the fruit was bad I would have searched for him and demanded my money back.  Instead, I let it roll off and tumble out of my thoughts.  But when the fruit man recognized it and questioned me, I understood I didn’t need to do anything, that the matter was being handled for me.  So yes, the community watches out for their own and visitors.  I will always buy my fruits and vegetable from him and the vendors downtown.  

Talk about good Samaritans...one of these days I'll write about my Montego Bay nightmare LOL


For now, I have three more special days to share when I start posting on Monday.  I’m sure you will see yourself somewhere in all of them.  Photos of one place in particular, my ultimate favorite experience, will leave you speechless.

----------


## Vince

Sweet! till Monday!

----------


## sammyb

packed for real...nice video....and of course lovely photos

----------


## TAH

Nice report vi.

----------


## *vi*

Yes *Sammy*, it was one of the best as far as the number of people...until the rain came.

Thanks *TAH*

----------


## *vi*

*The day to ride, stop and ride some more*

Two or three days before I leave, I plan a slow ride from Under the Rock beach to Shan Shy beach stopping often along the way.  Besides the driver, I do this alone.  I review the visit and give thanks for going home with no bruises or scars.  I also have a mild meltdown at the reality that the "making of new memories in Jamaica" is coming to an end..at least for the present reach. 

However, Kameesha asked to come with me so I slightly changed the agenda.  I will drop her off before we go to St. Margarets Bay.  She was a little pouty with those arrangements but I wasnt taking her to that bar. 

I was up at the crack of dawn.  I read a little.  Looked at a few of my pictures.  Fussed with my hair.  Then I did what I said I wasnt going to dolaundry  :Frown: 



I wanted to wash one dress but the others dove in.

Breakfast was that papaya after something left over from last night.  I think it was cowfoot??

----------


## *vi*

I wanted to hire Tommy for this excursion, but since I was going to the fish fry in St. Margarets Bay and Cleveland provided the hookup it was only right he go with me.  

Soon were on our way

Glimpse at Long Bay Beach

----------


## *vi*

First stopUnder Di Rock Restaurant on the beach at Hectors River.

----------


## *vi*

Kameesha got in the water.  Cleveland found a spot under a tree.  I roamed around taking pictures & videos.  I actually captured a great vid of two lizards getting busy on the rocks.  I can see my mother shaking her head nowlol

----------


## Vince

Ahh, You save the best pictures for last? Day dreaming now!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## *vi*

Yes, Vince I did...but the last is still yet to come  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

Kameesha is hungry so we go to the restaurant to see whats cooking.



 Fish was on the menu, but it wouldnt be ready for a while so she ordered the fried chicken.  The ladies in the kitchen are super nice and the food is excellent.  



We go to the bar which is adjacent to the restaurant to get K and soda and Cleveland a red stripe.

----------


## Vince

SUPER CLEAN cook shop!! (drooling!) :Wink:

----------


## *vi*

500J




K and I sit in the shade and chat while she eats.  This was our first opportunity to converse one-on-one.  Shes a very soft spoken 15 year old whos joys are music, internet and religion.  She makes a little money helping her Auntie run the store.  She says she saving for an I-Phone. You should have seen her eyes when she talked about having that phone.  After she told me what she makes a week, I knew that wasnt going to happen for a long time.  But, its good she has a goal and I commended her for starting a savings.  What??? You didnt think I was going to offer to buy her one did you????  LOL

Later she mentioned dreaming of staying at a hotel where you can eat all day and all night.  Okay, now THAT I can do.  So during my summer 2017 visit, Im taking her to Ocho Rios for 2 or 3 nights at an all-inclusive.  Much cheaper than an I-Phone!



Time to depart for the next stopthis is the view from one of the upper decks.  They still have parties here on weekend nights and holidays.  I hope to check one out on a future visit, but for now Im happy to enjoy the beach and BAR!!!

----------


## Vince

Mon, that VIEW!!! :Wink:  Untouched!!! Love it!!!!!!

----------


## *vi*

All of that and more is waiting for you, Vince, and anyone else looking at that view right now.  As a side note, this was take after a storm so the beach had not been raked.  Now talk about BEAUTY!

----------


## *vi*

Can we stop somewhere in Manchioneal ???  Not in town or anythingA shop or bar along along the water where I always see the fishing boats.





Ive always been curious about this community and its flavor.  But I have to ease into getting to know the running of a new town/city/parish.  Anywhere near the water and a bar is a good place to start.

----------


## JitterBug

my stomping grounds, you've covered it all beautifully!

----------


## jojo p

''Anywhere near the water and a bar is a good place to start "........that's what I'm talking about....hehe!!  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

Thanks *JitterBug*.  Tell me, what do you think of Manchioneal?  I know why I have a fondness for Long Bay but I can't figure out what it is about this somewhat "sleepy" community that intrigues me.  I don't know...perhaps my knight in shining armor is there???????? LOL

*jojo p*...CHEERS!!!!!

----------


## takinitslow

The Sleepy is what made me love it my first time. It is totally different than Negril. So much more chill. Don't get me wrong I love Negril but more for the party. Portland is more for the total relaxation.

----------


## takinitslow

You should come visit me in Feb Joann

----------


## sammyb

500J for that huge box food....!!!!!!!!!!

No, trust me he isn't in Manchioneal lol!!!

good food there though  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

> You should come visit me in Feb Joann


There you go *jojo*!!!  What a sweet plan.  Introduction to Portland with *takinitslow* then a revisit with me in the summer.

----------


## *vi*

> No, trust me he isn't in Manchioneal lol!!!


Dang Sweets...I'm running out of parishes...LOL

----------


## takinitslow

I will see you in Negril anyway Joann!!!!!

----------


## *vi*

Manchoneal, the home of Reach Falls, is a large fishing community.  So, naturally, the seaside is lined with colorful fishing boats.  This is one of the areas where the boats come in and people from all over Portland shop for fresh fish and lobster when in season.

----------


## *vi*

Although we were only there for about five minutes, I felt a comfortable acceptance that had me thinking about my next visit that would last a little longer.  I feel a need to become familiar with these communities along the trek between Port Antonio and St. Thomas.  Although aligned and connected, its obvious they have individual and unique vibes.

----------


## takinitslow

Vi how far is that from Long Bay? We didn't explore that far down this year but staying in Long bay next year would like to check it out.

----------


## *vi*

takinitslow, the fishermen’s landing is less than 10 minutes from Long Bay.  The town itself is another 5 minutes from there.  I’ve already made arrangements to get fish and hopefully lobster when I return.  I’ll have more information about the area for you before you go.

----------


## *vi*

A Bit of Long Bay 



Further up the road to Long Baythe beach Ive fallen in love with.  I call this the ruffneck beach because the current is so rude.  This is not my usually stopping point in Long Bay, but I appreciated the natural rustic condition of the beach.  Plus, theres a cool bar right there.  I thought I took a couple of shots of it.well I know for sure I GOT a couple of shots from it.  

Ive noticed more and more cookshops and bar have opened up along the beach side.  Thats great because it means wicked parties and nice evening chill spots.  



Kameesha eased up next to me and asks if she could stay with me the rest of the day.  Not this time, sweetie.  But I promise when I return Ill make sure to take you on a nice road trip someplace special.  She smiled and said she cant wait.  No, I didnt feel bad for sticking to my original answer/plan.  I still need that Vi time with no distractions.  After allIm soon leaving even though I wont be ready to leave.  Not something I feel the need to explain to anyone.  Besides I offered no entertainment and very little conversation.  I dont care about Cleveland because he was being paid to be around my depressing sorry self.  But Kameesha shouldnt have to share or even witness my down moments.

I truly love Long Bay





Heres a clip of the oceannothing too excitingjust the ocean I enjoy watching.
https://youtu.be/mAstCnztgNY

----------


## jojo p

> I will see you in Negril anyway Joann!!!!!


I can't wait !  I'm there around the same time time as you guys !!!!     I  will be jealous when you guys leave Negril, I will now know exactly where you are going,  
After these fabulous reports and pictures I know I'm going to make my way there, someday, hopefully sooner than later !!

----------


## Vince

> Manchoneal, the home of Reach Falls, is a large fishing community.  So, naturally, the seaside is lined with colorful fishing boats.  This is one of the areas where the boats come in and people from all over Portland shop for fresh fish and lobster when in season.


Ahh, There's mi future bar/shop!! Mi weakness is da fishing boats!!!

----------


## sammyb

> A Bit of Long Bay 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I truly love Long Bay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know Long Bay always steals my heart...from our first time there, till this very day...sigh

----------


## jojo p

> Ahh, There's mi future bar/shop!! Mi weakness is da fishing boats!!!


Vince, I hope you can book soon, I can tell your just Busting TO GO !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

Cleveland announced he was hungry.  We all loaded back into the car then dropped Kameesha off.  I wasnt hungry.  Well I was, but saving my appetite for the fish fry.  I was extremely thirsty and all I wanted was coconut water.  A nice cold jelly would hit the spot.  Told C to stop at the first stand selling jelly.  

After passing the third place advertising cold jelly I asked him what was up.  Why arent you stopping like I asked?  Told me he wanted to take me to his cousins shop.  I remembered saying I wanted to check his place out so I sat back and relaxed until we arrived.

Rasta Stand for coconut wata.  He also sells trinkets and such.  I got him to pour the wata in an exmpty bottle so I can drink it slowly.  We couldnt stay because Cleveland kept reminding me about his empty stomach. 




After leaving the Rasta's place (sorry no picture) we stopped at a different cook shop and Cleveland ran in to get something to eat.  
You want a meal?
No, Cleveland, Ill wait to eat when we get to SMB.
He didnt ask a second timeLOL

----------


## *vi*

I had to stop at the craft market to pick up my goodies and pay Rock Bottom.  The day is so beautiful, so sunny I wish I could have lingered there a for a while.  Have a drink and chat with him.  Hes a cool guy and great listener.  But Im on a mission to dine on some well seasoned anything!!!  So I dashed in to take care of business while Cleveland sat in the car and stuffed his face.



This is all his work.

----------


## takinitslow

Hey Vi where was the craft market? Looks kinda cool!! By the way I am taking notes. New things and places to explore this year!!

----------


## Vince

AAAhhhhhmazing place!!!

----------


## JitterBug

> Thanks *JitterBug*.  Tell me, what do you think of Manchioneal?  I know why I have a fondness for Long Bay but I can't figure out what it is about this somewhat "sleepy" community that intrigues me.  I don't know...perhaps my knight in shining armor is there???????? LOL
> 
> *jojo p*...CHEERS!!!!!


My favorite fish restaurant is there, I believe it's called b & l, upstairs above a store on the main road.
 Also real close to Zion country, where I stayed often at free i's

Maybe, u never know!

----------


## *vi*

> Hey Vi where was the craft market? Looks kinda cool!! By the way I am taking notes. New things and places to explore this year!!


it's very easy to spot.  It's sits on the right side as you head into town.  Right before you get to the divide in the road.  One end is the parking area and a juggle gym is at the other. Takinitslow, you can't miss it.  I hope you get there and pay Rock Bottom a visit.

----------


## *vi*

> AAAhhhhhmazing place!!!


Vince, more amazing on the way...

----------


## *vi*

Jitter Bug, I think I know the area.  I know where Free I's place is so it can't be far from that.  I'll search for it when I return.

----------


## *vi*

the manRock Bottom


His smile is bigger than he is as I approach.

Ahhere comes my friend!
Hi, how are you today, Rock Bottom??
WELL! My firend.  You come and join me for a drink.
Oh I cant.  We are on our way to SMB.

Rock Bottom bags up my stuff and tosses in a couple of presents for me.  Hes a sincere sweetheart.  I pay, we hug good bye and I head out.

----------


## *vi*

C was still eating    when I returned to the car and asked for five more minutes to finish.  Took out my mp3 player and speaker to listen to some R&B until we take off.

The longer we sat there gazing at that view and getting lost in the smooth vocals of Jon B and Remy Shand, the urge to just stay in Portland was getting hard to ignore.  

The rain stop.  The day is now sunnynice.
Yes it is.  But what if its raining in SMB?  You have dudes number?
Who??
Your boy!  The guy who owns the bar.
Oh, yeahyeah I have the number.
Maybe you should call him to make sure the function is still on.  I would hate for us to go all the way there and the thing isnt happening.
No man!  No.  It still going on.  He smiles.  Dont worry, Vi.  A good time you gonna have.

I smiled.  Hes right I would regret not going and Im instructed to return home without themregrets that is.

----------


## *vi*

Leaving Portland heading to St. Margarets Bay

----------


## sammyb

_I smiled. He’s right I would regret not going and I’m instructed to return home without them…regrets that is._
That's right and glad you are listening :Cool: 

Rock Bottom has such a nice proper shop now, wow!  Don't know why on earth he has on that Steeler Jersey....I need to bring him some BLACK N GOLD WHO DAT gear!

I'm ready for some fish...I hope it's worth the wait cuz i'm starving

----------


## *vi*

I knew before Cs beat-up silver whatever-on-wheels reached the curve of the dirt path.  No fish fry.  Now who is going to tell my big belly its not getting any food!

Cleveland looks at me.  Im speechless from sheer disappointment.  

I need a $%!@ing.drink.

This is the bar


We get our drinks then walk to the beachside.  I cant talk until the alcohol does it job.

----------


## *vi*

> [I][B]Rock Bottom has such a nice proper shop now, wow!  Don't know why on earth he has on that Steeler Jersey....I need to bring him some BLACK N GOLD WHO DAT gear!


Sammy he would LOVE that!!!!!

----------


## *vi*

Black sand.  Noticing the black sand actually distracted me and took me away from being disappointed.  That and the rum.  This is not the first time Ive seen black sand in Jamaica, but my first up close and touching it experience.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

It didnt take long for the overproof to mellow me out.  I was even talking to Cleveland again without the threats and profanity.  

I saw a toddler running barefoot all over the yard.  He and his bodyguard dog.  I thought..its only sand of a different color.  Step on it!  So I did!

----------


## *vi*

Prior to my beach stroll, I told C how much I love fresh almonds.  I came back to find this

Clevelands kitchen


Here he is banging the daylights out a bunch of almondsoh PLEASE LORD dont let those be for me.




He proudly serves me thisdirty crushed almonds on a dirty leaf


For me????  Thank you Cleveland!
You said you like almonds and I knew you were hungry.  This is what we used to do as kids.
Oh how thoughtful and sweet!"

There was NO WAY I was going to eat that!!!!  We are not shipwrecked on a deserted island and I am not hungry enough to eat almonds seasoned with black beach sand.  I sent him inside to get us a refill then sent those nuts and that leaf sailing under table.

----------


## *vi*

Watching the toddler run, flip and roll all over the yard turned the disappointment into a good afternoon.  He wouldn’t come near me no matter how much I begged.  I took about 10 pictures of him just being a boy.  Here is my favorite.

----------


## *vi*

After washing the sand off my feet, we hit the road and headed back to Portland.

----------


## BaileysMom

Oh how I wish I were riding along with you- I promise I wouldn't make a peep... You wouldn't even know I was there.  What an adventure.

----------


## JitterBug

the images are intoxicating . . .

----------


## jojo p

Vi..what happened to Tractor....lol..... :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

> Oh how I wish I were riding along with you- I promise I wouldn't make a peep... You wouldn't even know I was there.  What an adventure.


LOL *BaileysMom*, if you were riding with me for real, no way you would be silent.  I wouldn’t have it!  But I know what you mean.  I can honestly say I have NEVER had a dull or mildly eventful reach.  There have always been unexpected/bizarre incidents thrust in my path.  




> the images are intoxicating . . .


Thanks *JitterBug*




> Vi..what happened to Tractor....lol.....


His appearance is coming up *JoJo*  :Smile:

----------


## takinitslow

I think you are a way picture taker than I am Vi. I start out with all of the best intentions of taking all these great pictures then as the day wears and the beers roll I get way to relaxed and forget!! Sounds like a terrible problem

----------


## *vi*

Takinitslow, alcohol has the opposite affect on me.  the more I sip, the more I click.  Plus looking at my photos is part of the therapy I need to get me through life between reaches.

----------


## *vi*

Video

This was the scene as we entered into Port Antonio.  The typical week day madness concentrated within 3 square blocks downtown.  But come Sunday…everything calm.  People gone.  Noise gone.  *Sammy*, I know you can appreciate this familiar scene.  Just wish I had better background music.  

https://youtu.be/EPYNImJ8F8I

----------


## *vi*

From Port Antonio, I made a quick stop at boston beach to find jewelry man and pay him for the anklet.  I was also hoping to see the juice guy.  Neither one was there.  I felt bad because I knew I wouldnt be returning to the beach this visit.  Wellnext time.

----------


## *vi*

Had Cleveland drop me off at Taste Buds which is right around this corner



This is Taste Buds Cook Shop


Like most cook shops, the daily menu changes.  He only provides lunch and dinner for now.  Hopefully breakfast will be added when I return.


This is the owner and cook.  A real nice, positive young man.  His cooking area was spotless and his food was fresh.

----------


## *vi*

As I walked to my room, I waved to Mr. B while he was chillin with his posse at a local spot.  He called me over to join them.  I was super hungry but I couldnt pass up spending a minute or two with Mr. B.  Plus this was my first time checking out the bar.  He patted the empty space beside him and I plopped in it.  He then filled a plastic cup with rum & coke and put my name on it.  I sipped and listened as they courteously shared bits of Portland wisdom and a little something person about themselves.  These cats were coolserious and although feeling good they were extremely respectful throughout the entire conversation.

Mr. B (far left) is a master chef.  He no longer works full time, but still coordinates the cooking/menus for big events held at schools, festivals and churches.  He promised to prepare his famous jerk chicken during my next reach.  He said when he cooks it; he makes enough for the immediate community.  I cant wait because so many folks had raved about his skills.

I finished my drink, said good-bye and headed to the room to eat.  I was soooo hungry.



I had to take a picture of thisI wished I brought it home with me.  


The barthey dont sell food but play music on Friday & Saturday nights.


My meal from Taste Buds. 300J mmmmm that chicken was tender and tasty

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Still following along Vi. Luv the videos   Feels like I was right there with you.  Food looks good   Luv your adventures.

----------


## JitterBug

i love to stop and chat with grown adults . . .  always respectful . . . got to love that . . .
pics of food makes me want to go NOW

----------


## takinitslow

Location Vi? Looks like a place I should check out

----------


## *vi*

> Still following along Vi. Luv the videos   Feels like I was right there with you.  Food looks good   Luv your adventures.


Hey Chickie thanks for hanging in.  Speaking of adventures2017 is right away the corner, *Sparkle*hint hint




> i love to stop and chat with grown adults . . .  always respectful . . . got to love that . . .pics of food makes me want to go NOW


*JitterBug*, As long as I have been traveling to Jamaica, it wasnt until staying in Portland that I had the pleasure or opportunity to chat like that.  Get this, they told me they would give me the 411 on any Portie mon who asks to be my boyfriend.   LOL LOVE IT!!!




> Location Vi? Looks like a place I should check out


Yes you should *takinitslow*.  You pass this place on your way to Long Bay.  Its about 3 miles on the right after passing Boston Beach.  Ill get better pictures of the outside and a clearer landmark for you when I return.  What I like most about it is the nice outdoor set up and the sound system kicks!

----------


## Vince

> Had Cleveland drop me off at Taste Buds which is right around this corner
> 
> 
> 
> This is Taste Buds Cook Shop
> 
> 
> Like most cook shops, the daily menu changes.  He only provides lunch and dinner for now.  Hopefully breakfast will be added when I return.
> 
> ...


Positive young man, making something for himself and his pride. Clean shop and spotless area, BIG UP! Sounds like it is in his work and cooking skills! Big up yute!! Taste Buds Food Shop!!

----------


## *vi*

Vince, he was very optimistic about his future.  Said he used to cook for someone else then decided to find place and open his own business.  He's only been up and running for two months, but already has dedicated customers.  I'm one of them.

----------


## *vi*

*Road TripReggae Falls!*

I was really looking forward to this day and it all turned out better that I imagined.  But I wont get ahead of myself.  This was a new experience and something I plan to do at least once a year.  



Reggae Falls is located in Hillside, St. Thomas.  The drive there is slow, taking almost 90 minutes instead of 60, because the roads are in bad shape.  There is talk about developing new roads into St. Thomas which would be fantastic.  However for now, the scenery helps to make that ride tolerable.

----------


## SPARKLE1010

VI... that chicken looks delicious.. yummy...looks tender and juicy..  (2017 - yes ma'am I am there with you.... we will talk)....

----------


## *vi*

> VI... 2017 - yes ma'am I am there with you....


You all feel the earth tremble?????...don't panic, it's just me doing the happy dance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## *vi*

Tommy drove so I thought it would be great if he brought his family along.  He loved the idea.  The six of us piled in his car, Tommy and me in front, his lady Jody, 17-year old neighbor Deidra and her little sister Ashley and his son whose name escapes me right now so Ill call him Jay-R were in the back.  This was the first time meeting my guests but we got along like family right from the start.  

As I begin to write this piece I realize how much I miss them all.  Especially the kids.  They made that day extra special with their conversations and making sure I had as much fun as they were having.  



I collected close to 300 pictures and videos to make sure to bring home the memories of that day.  The weather was perfect.  The setting/location was perfect.  The crowd was perfect. The company was perfect.  Youll seeI was in a perfect place.



Oh, the night before, Tommy and I went to the market.  I was bringing the beverages; white rum, gold rum, red stripe and soda.  Tommy and his lady were bringing the food.

----------


## *vi*

A brief stop for petro and then another to add air to a couple of tires before continuing on.

----------


## Vince

> Vince, he was very optimistic about his future.  Said he used to cook for someone else then decided to find place and open his own business.  He's only been up and running for two months, but already has dedicated customers.  I'm one of them.


 My type of guy there! Go out on your own and prove to yourself and hustle hard for da family!  :Wink:

----------


## Vince

Ahh, goats for the curry latta? Now that's my type of country drive!!!- I'll ride on da roof of da car to go with!  :Wink:

----------


## JitterBug

*JitterBug*, As long as I have been traveling to Jamaica, it wasnt until staying in Portland that I had the pleasure or opportunity to chat like that.  Get this, they told me they would give me the 411 on any Portie mon who asks to be my boyfriend.   LOL LOVE IT!!!

those men would tell the truth!!

----------


## *vi*

LOL *Vince*, I can see you traveling that way and also sitting in the back of an open trunk!

*JitterBug*, you got that right.  And I would trust their opinion/advice as if my future depended on making a decision based on it.

----------


## *vi*

Little hand-painting signs are posted on trees, fences and rocks to guide you to the falls.  If you happen to miss a sign or two, no worries, just ask ANYONE and they will gladly tell you if you are headed in the right direction or wrong direction.lol



The sweet part about arriving to the falls, and a definitely excitement builder, is you cant see the falls until you are standing in front of it.  Your anticipation for that first glimpse builds and builds as you travel over the gravel field/road enclosed by one of the most majestic mountain views in Jamaica.  Gently driving thru two or three streams.  Follow the grooved trail that appears to have a secret ending.  We all sat silently as Tommy coasted to where he can park.



Even after parking, getting out, and stretchingyou STILL dont see the falls until you walk the rushing water runway.

----------


## sammyb

I already know this will be my fav part...those falls are spectacular come on give it to us...i'm ready for this!

----------


## Vince

It's AMAZING how here at work on spare time, I look at ANYTHING that says, speaks, looks like Jamaica. And I say to myself, I've seen that picture before, that is over by.... or I'll go I think I remember seeing that or heard about that. But wait a minute..... Your pictures have GOT ME saying " mon, you can't say ANYTHING now can ya!" For once I have NEVER seen pictures like these that you share with us! Simply AMAZING part of Jamaica!

----------


## sammyb

> Video
> 
> This was the scene as we entered into Port Antonio.  The typical week day madness concentrated within 3 square blocks downtown.  But come Sundayeverything calm.  People gone.  Noise gone.  *Sammy*, I know you can appreciate this familiar scene.  Just wish I had better background music.  
> 
> https://youtu.be/EPYNImJ8F8I


love it...felt as if it were me doing the driving...didn't realize just how much i miss portland until now...sigh

----------


## *vi*

*Vince*oh myTHANK YOU for that wonderful expression.  I can feel your heart in those words.  However, *SammyB, Takinitslow, Rob* and anyone else who has spent time in Portland will simultaneous proclaim that none of these pictures capture the true beauty of that place.  Just waityoull see

*Sammy*here you go

----------


## *vi*

THEN after turning a slight bend you finally see it!!!  And what an awesome sight it is.  Im a water person and to me, water falls are the ultimate breathtaker.  No matter how tall & wide or short & stout, I can gaze at the falling water for hours.  When I saw this for the first time I immediately gave thanks to the Almighty for his splendid creations.

----------


## sammyb

oh so beautiful and so many people when we went NO ONE was there...nice very nice!

----------


## *vi*

I took the actioncam under the falls but the lens fogged up because I encased it while it was damp and well

I put it away and got in.  What a exhilarating feeling under the falls.  



https://youtu.be/4gBNTs94z04

----------


## *vi*

> oh so beautiful and so many people when we went NO ONE was there...nice very nice!


Sammy, we went on a Saturday.  Found out the weekends are when the folks come out.

----------


## JitterBug

you were a walk away from mocho's place . . .

----------


## brazz

I always wanted to go there.  Thanks Vi, will add it to my next Portland reach!  Seems the drive is not that long.

----------


## *vi*

> you were a walk away from mocho's place . . .


Who is Mocho, JitterBug?  and what kind of place is it?  I'll be going back to the falls next reach and if it's a cookshop/restaurant I'll try to find it.

----------


## *vi*

> I always wanted to go there.  Thanks Vi, will add it to my next Portland reach!  Seems the drive is not that long.


No, brazz.  The drive isn't really that long...there are stretches of road that need repair which forces the driver to slow down at times.  I enjoyed the ride.  We were going to stop at Reach Falls on the return, but the kids didn't want to leave the falls.  The two places can be done on the same day.  Just an idea for ya.

----------


## brazz

> No, brazz.  The drive isn't really that long...there are stretches of road that need repair which forces the driver to slow down at times.  I enjoyed the ride.  We were going to stop at Reach Falls on the return, but the kids didn't want to leave the falls.  The two places can be done on the same day.  Just an idea for ya.


One of my favorite things to do in Jamaica....Road trips! Thank you !

----------


## *vi*

> One of my favorite things to do in Jamaica....Road trips! Thank you !


As you can see, brazz, doing 3-4 road trips per visit is a must for me.

----------


## *vi*

Random shots

----------


## *vi*



----------


## Vince

Last picture "rocks"! Now that's a Saturday gathering! I would just lay out a towel and crash there for the nite!

----------


## *vi*

I know Vince...the sound of the falls will sooth you to sleep.

----------


## sammyb

Oh so nice!!

----------


## *vi*

And it's going to get even nicer, Sammy

----------


## *vi*

On the days when there is a decent size crowd, cooked food can be purchased from the tent area.  Since we packed our own, I didnt go over to see what was on the menu.  However, Tommy went over and purchased a big bag of pineapple.  While there, the social person that he is, he talked with the administrator/caretaker who told him that soon a small entrance fee will be charged.  That fee would help maintain the restrooms, changing rooms and restaurant hes planning to build.  One of these structures was actually in the infant construction stage when we were there.

----------


## Vince

^^^ NOW WHERE TALKING!!! Jamming PARTY!!! The sound bouncing of the mountains! Oh YEA!! Jerk Barrel smoking!! SMELL IT!! Ahh!!

----------


## *vi*

Vince, I'm sure a proper sound system is included in the plans, however you see the yellow van in the distance, well that thing must have been nothing but one big speaker because we were jamming nicely from the tunes coming out of it!!!

----------


## Vince

What a DAY!! Sweet sounds of Reggae in da river!!

----------


## *vi*

Meet the kids



Deidra, Ashley and Jay-R


These two really had a great time the entire afternoon.  A good part of it was spent laying flat on the water and letting the current carry them down stream.  As I leaned on a rock, chillin in my space, they drifted by and invited me to join them.  Now wasnt that sweet!!  I told them No, I better not for fear of damming up the flow!



I miss everyone in Portland who Ive met and gotten close to.  But I tell you, I miss these three as though they were my own children.  I shed a tear or two the first time I looked at these photos when I returned home.  For them to be young in age and meeting me for the first time, they showed more than cordial respect towards me.  They let me know when I said or did something cool or to their liking.  They shared whatever they had with me.  They asked about my children and why they werent with me.  They wanted me in the pictures with them.   In other words it was like we already had a bond, we were simply re-united.  I miss them so much

----------


## takinitslow

> *Vince*oh myTHANK YOU for that wonderful expression.  I can feel your heart in those words.  However, *SammyB, Takinitslow, Rob* and anyone else who has spent time in Portland will simultaneous proclaim that none of these pictures capture the true beauty of that place.  Just waityoull see
> 
> *Sammy*here you go



Pictures don't do Portland any justice. Its far more beautiful than you can describe. Once you go there you will understand. Its like trying to describe the feeling of smoking a sub to someone who has never. It is impossible. But Vi the pictures help us who are starting to long to return make it till the day soon come. And help me make a list of new places to explore!!!

----------


## Vince

Ahh, a excuse for me to continue acting like a kid!  :Wink:

----------


## *vi*

> .... But Vi the pictures help us who are starting to long to return make it till the day soon come. And help me make a list of new places to explore!!!


Thank you for hanging in with me, takinitslow.  Thank you for your positive and very true comments about Portland.  And if there is anything you want to know, just give me a shout.  

Now Im not proclaiming to be an authority or know-it-all about the place.  Im still in cultural elementary class where that is concerned.  But I love that part of Jamaica the most.  I dont mind letting others know why while providing factual information to help them possibly start their own love affair with Portland.

----------


## sammyb

> Meet the kids…


 :Embarrassment:

----------


## *vi*

It was time to leave Hillside and return to Port Antonio.  So everyone dries off and piles back into Tommys ride.

Two final pictures and a video





https://youtu.be/XgJjU_yCliM

----------


## Vince

What are they using that big front end loader in the river rock? Road materials? I was wondering who gets the money from the big loads of material from the river bed?

----------


## takinitslow

> Thank you for hanging in with me, takinitslow.  Thank you for your positive and very true comments about Portland.  And if there is anything you want to know, just give me a shout.  
> 
> Now I’m not proclaiming to be an authority or know-it-all about the place.  I’m still in cultural elementary class where that is concerned.  But I love that part of Jamaica the most.  I don’t mind letting others know why while providing factual information to help them possibly start their own love affair with Portland.



You have way more experience than I do. I am just stalking you for ideas. Hope you don't mind. The only bad thing I think we discovered last year was that it was hard to get any kind of American style breakfast. In Negril its everywhere I didn't realize it would be so hard to find down there. My wife is not a fan of Jamacian breakfast. But we solved that this year as we will have our own kitchen. I cant wait to have breakfast and drink coffee while looking at the ocean!!!!

----------


## *vi*

> What are they using that big front end loader in the river rock? Road materials? I was wondering who gets the money from the big loads of material from the river bed?


Vince, hopefully it is new road construction.

----------


## *vi*

Takinitslow, stalk all you want lol.  As far as American breakfast, the only places I know of that serves it are in town and the larger hotels.  But you are doing the best thing having a kitchen.  That way you can pamper your wife and serve her breakfast in bed.  Don’t laugh but I’ve been taking eggs, bacon, cheese, margarine, limes and S&P for a couple of years now.  Why?  Because like your wife sometimes I want eggs in the AM.

----------


## *vi*

On the road returning to Portland

----------


## *vi*

I couldnt help it, but I begged Tommy to slide to the right for a quick stop in Long Bay.  Next visit I plan to spend proper time somewhere on this beach.  These 5-10 minutes pop-in arent working.  I need a decent fix of Long Bay!!!!

----------


## brazz

I LOVE that little bar with the bamboo sticks in the sand.  I always stop a few times while I am in PortAntonio

----------


## Vince

Get mi a board! I'm ready for da waves mon!! Bamboo bar is kool!

----------


## takinitslow

Going to spend me some proper time on that beach myself VI the countdown is on.

----------


## *vi*

> I LOVE that little bar with the bamboo sticks in the sand.  I always stop a few times while I am in PortAntonio


I’m going to get to know that little bar much better very soon, *brazz*.  In fact, I’ll try to hit all of them along that stretch.  Buy Tommy a beer at one…get me a shot at the next…you get the idea.




> Get mi a board! I'm ready for da waves mon!! Bamboo bar is kool!


Okay now, *Vince*, don’t go forgetting your boogie board.  You might want to bring a life jacket also cuz those waves don’t play!!!!  




> Going to spend me some proper time on that beach myself VI the countdown is on.


That’s right *takinitslow*…go on and get reved, hyped and stoked for your reach because it’s going to AWESOME!  Oh and if you don’t bring a cart full of groceries like I do, then stop at Ramtulla’s to pick up you food stuff on your way to your place.  It’s an easy in and out market.

----------


## *vi*

Further up the road, Tommy stops to buy a couple bags of callaloo.  One for me and one for his family.  I was taking this bag straight to Sandra to prepare for tomorrows breakfast.



I looked up from the bag to see we were rolling up on some vehicle drama.  A car ran off the road.  Five or six cars were lined up on either side of the dilemma to help.  Tommy pulls over to the right side.  This meant my side was flush to the bush.  Everyone got out of the car to get a closer look except me because I couldnt!!!!!!!  



So many were working to get this cute little sports car free from the bush.  Tommy didnt have to stop because there were plenty of assistance out there, but thats the kind of guy he is.  He wont pass up the opportunity to be a good Samaritan.  Since I couldnt get out of the car, Ashley and Jay-R opened the hatch so I could see.  They would give me a progress report on how the car ALMOST got out.  I looked around and gave everyone a big up for their efforts in working together to help a person in need.  



Soon I see headlights come into view and the little silver sports car is on the road!  The crowd returns to their respective vehicles and leave the scene to carry on with their evening.  Im so glad no one was hurt and so glad there was nothing lurking in the bush right next to my face.

Okayone more day to share and this report is a rap!

----------


## Summer

breath taking and beautiful your pics.
Ms. Vi

----------


## *vi*

Thank you Summer.

----------


## JitterBug

> Who is Mocho, JitterBug?  and what kind of place is it?  I'll be going back to the falls next reach and if it's a cookshop/restaurant I'll try to find it.


mocho is a rasta that lives close by and has a sweet guest house . . . i met mocho at zion country at free i's  . . way back when . . .

----------


## Vince

Ok, *vi*, we are ready for more :Wink:

----------


## *vi*

Ok, Vince, here's more...

----------


## *vi*

The night before my last full day was spent doing a little laundry, final packing, cleaning then delivering the first round of good-byes.  Of course the latter task is done post happy hour.  I was a mess so Ill leave those details outthe ones I remember anyway

Kameesha stopped by to surprised me with a gift.  A ceramic coffee mug decorated with turtles and Jamaica written across the front in black letters.  It was snug inside a little tattered box.  PRICELESS!!!   In all my travels to Jamaica, this is the first gift Ive ever received.  She said its a thank you present for taking her out with me and buying her food.  Oh wowI still remember the smile on her face when I told her I LOVE IT!  



She invited me to join her and other family members to go swimming down at the sea in the morning.  That sounded like the perfect start to my last full day in Portland

----------


## *vi*

Last full day.

I was up early cuz I wanted to get the most out of this day.  Kameesha came for me and we both waited on the side of the road for everyone else.  At 7:15 AM, it was a beautiful quiet morning in Portland. 
.

----------


## *vi*

Everyone arrived and we took the short walk down to the sea.  I always stop to admire this house whenever I pass it.  One of these days Im going to meet the owner and ask a whole lot of questions like, You think I could have one of those rooms once the place is complete???



Thats Chubbys place to the right.  I thought I had a better daytime shot but cant find it. 



This is what I come down here for.  To listen to music, have a drink or three while enjoying the scenery and quiet.  This is my first time getting in the water.



another ocean view

----------


## TAH

Good stuff vi, I can sense the end is near... always a bummer. Very nice report, looking forward to the conclusion. 
Have you seen any pictures of the damage in the Portland area from the hurricane? It's not terrible, but it'll take some work to rebuild sea-walls along the roads. Thought of you when I saw pics of Long Bay damage.

----------


## *vi*

Hi TAH and thanks for the complement on the report.  Since Im never ready to leave, the last full day is hard.  I need to take a "piece" of Jamaica back with me, thats why I take so many pictures and now videos.  

So sweet of you to think about me during Portlands Matthew hit. Last night I was on the phone with friends from the Boston and Port Antonio areas.  They didnt mention land or building damages but they let me know they are fine and they only lost current for about 20 minutes.  Ill go on line and look at the Long Bay.  Thanks again for hangin in with me, TAH.

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

**Vi** , I'm returning to *Port Antonio* for my first visit in over ten years coming next February. My last visit, we stayed on *Navy Island* so it's been that long. My old computer, the one recycled long ago, contained all my priceless pictures so I have none to share. Old friends are travelling with me but one newbie is coming. He has several *Jamaica* trips under his belt but this is his first trip to *PA*. Your pictures are telling a story my words cannot. I am pumped and already unhappy with the amount of time we'll be in *Port*. We're doing *Knutsford* and staying at *Finjam Cottage* near the marina. Thanks so much for your pictures. I was hoping to go to *Boston* via route taxi and now I know I can. Approximately how much is the fare? Any in town places to eat or drink in near walking distance of the marina? Back then we ate well at a place in town at *Unna de Rock* and drank heavily at *Kingsley's Pub* near the *Musgrave Market* with a one of a kind fella named *Big Joe* who had more letters in his name than teeth.  :Big Grin:  I don't know if any of them are still around. Thanks again.

----------


## jojo p

Vi, I don't think I could find enough trouble in Portland that I do in Negril....lol...seriously though, thank you as usual for the great pictures and reporting, you must be quite the popular gal
in Portland, people are going to think your a local  :Smile:     I have a boardie friend that expressed interest in going to Portland next summer, hopefully we can make that happen, ( you listening Melissa !!  :Smile:  )
and it would be excellent if we could go when you are there, we shall work on that, okay, waiting patiently for you to wrap it up. I'm pretty curious about tractor  hehe

----------


## Vince

That house looks big, but once you see the couple walking beside that house is BIG!!!!- To me it's too big. I just need a likkle simple place up in da hills with a view of da watta.

----------


## *vi*

GREETINGS MilwaukeeMike! 

 I really appreciate your comment.  Nice to hear you are returning to Portland and taking friends and a newbie with you.  You stayed on Navy Island????  Where?  I ventured over there about 2 years ago and the only hotel I saw was the abandoned Flynn place.  Is there something on the other side???  Oh and it breaks my heart to hear you lost your precious photos.  Well now you get to start a new library of memories.  Wait till you see the changes and of course the familiar.  

A route taxi from town to Boston is 150J.  You wont have a travel problem either way.  In fact, you are in the perfect location to get to anywhereespecially on foot.  You have food and bar options at the marina along with a beautiful beach.  Upstairs in the Royal Mall, theres a place called the Urban Spoon that serves good meals.  There are two restaurants and a great chill bar inside the strawmarket by the sea.  You can visit Rock Bottom before or after your mealsmile.   Then along the road way on the left as you head to Boston is a string of fruit stands and cook shops.  The place where Cleveland ate is located on that trek.  I do recommend that little spot for food and drinks.  

Since you are staying in a guesthouse, it would be to your benefit to take a route taxi to Ramtullas (sp) grocery store to do your marketing then charter a taxi back for about $5US.  There are markets in town, but I prefer Ramtaullas because better variety and larger.  As you can tell, I can on and on when it comes to Portlandeven answering questions you havent asked.

----------


## *vi*

LOL *jojo,* you’re probably right about the searching for trouble in Portland.  Trust me it’s there, just not at every turn.  That’s why I suggest you do a split which is what I have planned for next summer.  So yeah, a “we” hook up is very possible.  I’ll try to get to the tractor story today, but if not, definitely tomorrow.  The a few side videos & pictures then the curtain call…

*Vince*, the place is seriously huge up close and I was told it is a private residence for the owner and his sons’ families.   But I could live there!!!  Just enough space for me and my big caboose.   I was also told about a guesthouse up higher that overlooks that sea area.  I’ll be searching for it next reach.

----------


## Vince

I could rest mi head there at nite too, with the country vibe!

----------


## takinitslow

Vi where is Ramtullas? I need to put location on my list!~!

----------


## *vi*

Takinitslow, very easy to find.  It’s on the right side on the main road as you exit Port Antonio.  A few yards before reaching the entrance of Folly Field this is on your left.  The store is peach color cement enclosed by a tall, tri-color grilled fence.   I have a picture and will slip it in here when I find it.  And if you are also getting vegetables on your way in, stop at the small produce stand between the jerk center and the beach in Boston.  That man's products are always fresh, plus he's a really nice guy.

----------


## *vi*

I was in the water for over an hour.  It was so invigorating; I didnt want to get out.  The current is constantly pushing forward then pulling back from the shore causing waves to appear out of nowhere which kept you on your toesliterally.  Plenty of times they would swell and roll over our heads bringing us to gasp to catch our breath while wiping the water from our laughing face.  

As I moved about the sometimes rocky sea floor, bouncing to the rhythm of the waves, I kept asking was why did I wait to so long to do this??  



I so wanted to get as close to the rocks as possible, maybe even hold on and walk along side them so I can feel the force of the current swirl around my body.  I wanted cling to the side of the cliff and let the waves massage my body.  But Sharon, who noticed I was easing closer and closer towards that direction, warned me not to get too close.  I obeyed and stayed in the center with the group.

The children popped up and shouted to each other OVER HEREOVER HERE!!! each time they spotted a fish or two.  You couldnt help but smile and remember what it was like to be delighted by those new discoveries when you were a child.  I made a mental note to add water goggles for the children to my shopping list.

----------


## *vi*

Everyone relocated to the shallows of the sea so they can sit and play.  I decided now is a good time to stroll around and take pictures.

Heres a vid of my group swimming, splashing and squealing all before 10:00 on my last full day in Portland.

https://youtu.be/b7yXSwFOTjE

----------


## Vince

Another good ole chill spot! Ahhhhh!!

----------


## sammyb

Lovely...hate the end is near

----------


## Vince

I think *vi* said she had around 300 pictures she had taken. I'm ready for more  :Wink:

----------


## *vi*

Actually, Vince, I have over 1,200 photos and over 40 videos from that visit.  Thank goodness for digital technology!!!!!

----------


## *vi*

Speaking of my photo obsession, here are a few from my stroll.

----------


## Vince

> Actually, Vince, I have over 1,200 photos and over 40 videos from that visit.  Thank goodness for digital technology!!!!!


 AHHH, Hell yea!!! I'm ready for these next 1k pictures :Wink:

----------


## *vi*

LOL I don't think the rest of the board community feels the same so I'll commit to a few more.

----------


## Vince

lol^^^ Ya wanna bet *vi*? Your vision and sights, has me, we and the rest that are on board wishing and wanting to be in PA now. Bless our eyes with your captures of the beauty of PA  :Wink:

----------


## *vi*

Vince…I don’t know about the rest of the folks, but your desire to experience Portland has me wanting that to happen for you so bad!!! Portland isn’t for everybody, Luv, and no number of pretty pictures will change that, but I know it’s for you.  I can’t wait for you to see the images in my pictures come to life before your eyes.  I can’t wait for you to feel the vibe you know in your heart exists there.  I can’t for you to hear the voices of the welcoming people hail you and call you fren.      

P.S.   Vince, I appreciate all your support and kind words not only in my reports, but in all the threads that you join in.  For the record…sharing your genuine, unbiased positive comments, IMO, is very valuable to this community.  PLEASE don’t ever leave…even if me and my pictures do…lol

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

I had a wonderful conversation with Chubby, Desta and their daughter, Lisa.  Chubby shared future plans with me and Im VERY interested in one in particular.  It will be a community event that I intend to support and maybe even participate in.  Not going to disclose more about it just in case it doesnt happen, but WHEN it does (Im staying optimistic) Ill be there with my cameras loaded with 64G SD cards so I can sing their praises in a post or two.  

0




> Another good ole chill spot! Ahhhhh!!


Vince, you are absolutely right.  This is where I will always come to remember forgotten dreams and give them renewed hope.



It was a gorgeous day.  Way too pleasant to be thinking about the unpleasantness of leaving.  But not only did I have to think about it, I had to prepare for it.  So I let the group know I was going to make my way back to my room and do some things.  Sadly, that was my first round of good-byes for this most soul satisfying visit.

----------


## Vince

REFRESHING!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks *vi*, for keep the journey flowing! The boat picture is irie! I noticed on that 1 picture with the stone wall by the ocean. That red thing is that a Red Stripe empty case?

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

Our first visit we stayed at *Triff's Inn* which at the bottom of the road to *Bonnie View*. The second time we stayed on *Navy Island*. It was in receivership so no one was doing any up keep. A fella named *Pepperseed* took us from the marina to the island in a small fishing boat. Once there we went left instead of right which is where the *Flynn* ruins were. It had a swimming pool with a little algae in it but not too bad. There were maybe 8 circular buildings, each covered in thatch. When I opened our house door, I counted 23 lizards which I took as a good sign that mosquito's wouldn't be an issue. The place was charming. We had rented 4 buildings. It began to rain. We heard shrieks from one of the buildings and learned that it came with a rotten roof and "liquid moonshine" was pouring on their bed. lol. They got switched and we had no more lodging fun stories. There was a nice restaurant where we were dropped off and of course that's where we headed for dinner. Now we all had many Jamaican adventures before so we were shocked when our waiter took our orders from the large menu. NO ONE EVER has everything on a Jamaican menu but he merely nodded and wrote down our orders. He saw to it that we all got drinks and that we looked at the numerous *Errol Flynn* memorabilia on the walls and then he disappeared. After a couple of minutes someone said "Hey! There's our waiter in a boat heading for Port. It turns out they had NO food on the island and our waiter, who also turned out to be our cook, was heading to the store to buy fixings to make every thing we had just ordered. lol. Our group was worthy of our own security *Guardsman, Mr. Brown*. He was armed but later we found out that like *Barney Fife* in *Mayberry*, he had no bullets. He liked to drink though. He laid in a hammock until he passed out and that was where the one picture I wish I still had was taken. Our "armed" guard sound asleep in a hammock with his holster visible and an almost empty *Red Stripe* in his hand. Maybe it was more than 10 years ago. I remember they still had the bar where location shots for the *Tom Cruise* movie, *Cocktail* was filmed. We explored the entire island, it reminded everyone of *Jurassic Park*.

----------


## takinitslow

Vi I have to chime in on what you said to Vince about positive comments. I find the Port Antonio board refreshing. It is way less political than other parts of the board. Its about vacationing and experiencing the culture. Thats what I thought this was supposed to be about. So post as many pictures as you like. Tell all the stories you like because we like hearing them.

----------


## jojo p

Hi Vi !     Before you wrap this up. I wonder if I might ask your opinion..... on the Negril message board there is a thread about music... on comment from a boardie  made me curious...

He said''' Here went to Port Antonio quite a bit ago, he stated '' locals treated us with a curious aloofness, like why are the =y there?   while they were polite and hospitable they really didn't care to have us there..''
This isn't verbatom but close........
I was very curious to see what you had to say, as while I can see why ''couples'' would really enjoy the Port Antonio area, as it's quiet and looks to be quite romantic at places,     While you do so well, solo
traveling, ddo you ever feel this......

I just love my Negril, I'm a feet in the sand at all times person,  but I always thought that going to a part of the island like Portland would be so refreshing, not only to see a different part, but to feel 
what it was like to mingle among some locals, that aren't so much on the hustle, if you will, like Negril...
I was lucky to have taken a road trip to Accompong town last Feb, and I got a taste of it there, and I found the opposite of what the boardie said, It seemed like the locals were thrilled to have us there, 
of course that area is quite seclude, and quite different, so the fascination with our complection and eye color and such was quite evident,...
My absolute favorite thing to do, is head into small, local establishment, have a couple cold ones, and chill with the locals that always seem to have something interesting to
talk about.....

Pretty much how you roll  :Smile:      So  I was just wondering your tthoughts !!!

----------


## Vince

My absolute favorite thing to do, is head into small, local establishment, have a couple cold ones, and chill with the locals that always seem to have something interesting to
 talk about.....
Just spoke my words right there!! ^^^ Keep it up *vi*!!

----------


## *vi*

> . Our "armed" guard sound asleep in a hammock with his holster visible and an almost empty *Red Stripe* in his hand.


LOL! *MilwaukeeMike*, all I can say is Im even more sadder you werent able to recover your pictures after reading your post.  But on the other hand, Im grateful for your great memory and willingness to share such wonderful details.  I remember getting a glimpse of these cylinder rooms.  Not sure how much of them are still there.  Now Im curious so Ill charter a boat ride around there to see.  Great story about the passed-out, bulletless guard the cook grocery shopping for your meal.  I love your phrase liquid moonshine.  I posted pictures of Navy Island in a past report.  Did you see them??




> Vi I have to chime in on what you said to Vince about positive comments. I find the Port Antonio board refreshing. It is way less political than other parts of the board. Its about vacationing and experiencing the culture. Thats what I thought this was supposed to be about. So post as many pictures as you like. Tell all the stories you like because we like hearing them.


Thank you so much for your kind words of encouragement, *Takinitslow*.  Sometimes I write and write and writethen chop and chop and chop because I think I wrote too much.  But I guess if the viewer is not a reader then they can just flip the page, nuh true??  Youre right; this forum reflects the virtually drama-less culture of Portland.  




> He said''' Here went to Port Antonio quite a bit ago, he stated '' locals treated us with a curious aloofness, like why are the =y there?   while they were polite and hospitable they really didn't care to have us there..''
> This isn't verbatom but close........
> So  I was just wondering your tthoughts !!!


*JoJo*, I dont know where this person stayed or how much they got out, and its sad they came to such a conclusion about Port Antonio, but to imply that the community is stand-offish is not true at all!!!   In all my visits, I have NEVER felt unwelcomed by anyone at any time while in Portland and Ive been all over the parish.  Do they mind their own business?  Yes.  Do they stay out of your face?  Yes.  But I would never label that as being inquisitively aloof.  From the folks in the neighborhood where I stay to the wealthy business owners, everyone Ive connected with has been friendly and accommodating.    Sometimes they go out of their way to fill a request.  After my first visit when I traveled with two other ladies, I knew I could do Portland solo from then on.  It was mainly because of the people I met.  The interactions were brief and not that many, but they were genuinely warm and kind.  Ive been traveling to Jamaica 2-3 times a year since 2003 and this is the only parish that makes me feel welcomed and at home. In fact, JoJo,one of the guaranteed places you will experience that true hospitality is at those small, local establishments, to have a couple cold ones, and chill with the locals.  




> ^^^ Keep it up *vi*!!


Come here *Vince* so I can give you that daily cyber hug.  Today was a typical Monday, crazy busy, so Ill post the finale tomorrow.

----------


## Vince

LOL, *vi*, when work gets crazy, I ALWAYS just think of Jamaica! All is well! Then is goes good :Smile:

----------


## sammyb

Vi.....girl ...sigh ...that says it all!

 MilwaukeeMike WOW what an adventure

JoJo trust Vi ...you will LOVE Port Antonio....zero hassle and I have not met not one rude local....very welcoming community.

----------


## *vi*

Back in the room I do all sorts of depressing things…pack, wash clothes, call family to say I’m not extending again, clear the fridge of foods I won’t find in my part of world nor can I take with me.  

Needing some alone time, I stayed in most of the day.  The most down time I experienced the entire trip.  

I called my ride to confirm pick up time in the morning. He said he’s coming over later to visit and we’ll discuss that when he gets here.

Fast forward a couple of hours…After my early dinner of still edible leftovers, I was about to go see Sandra when there was a knock on the door.  It was Mr. G, my morning driver and he wasn’t alone.

“Good night, Vi.  This is my friend, Berd.  He wanted to meet you.”
“Geeeeeeee this is a surprise!” I replied as I looked way, way up into the tall, thin man’s smiling eyes.  

After the introductions, the next 15 minutes was spent listening to compliments, his plans to take me all over Portland, and because he’s into “fluffy” gals, being kneaded, poked & squeezed as if my body were made of memory foam. Sorry to say, I wasn’t into him at all.  Therefore, I wasn’t going spend my last few precious  hours in Portland feeling uncomfortable so I searched and found an out…early morning departure, sorry, but I must go.

“NO!!!  You leave tomorrow???”
“un huh”
“Well when you return I’m kidnapping you.  I’ll take you all over.  I’ll take you dancing.”  He did this pelvic twist that scared me and had me take a couple of steps back.
“Wow, that sounds…interesting.  Nice meeting you.”

Of course he couldn’t leave without a hug that lasted way too long, but he also didn’t leave with my phone number…thank goodness.

Okay, I’m not “looking” for a husband, but I am single so the possibility of meeting Mr. Right-for-Vi is there.  It’s just not going to happen this visit so I’ll continue coming back to sightsee and drink rum

…at least that’s what I thought.

----------


## jojo p

I know what's coming........ hehe !!!!!!

----------


## *vi*

After they departed, I decided to spend a few minutes with Sandra before turning in.  As I approach her house, I see someone exit the yard.  We pass without a word.  I go to enter her yard then I hear

“They went out…no one is at home right now.”
“Oh…okay.  Thanks”
“I come check for Mr. B, no one answer.”

…What a nice voice…

“Thanks again.  I came to see Sandra.  I’ll check back later.”

…What a nice smile…

“They’re never gone for long.”

Next thing I know we are still standing in front of Sandra lil home involved in a pleasant conversation about my love for Portland and his familiarity with New York.

About 20 minutes later his cell rings.  He looks at the caller ID, excuses himself and walk to the side for privacy.  I’m thinking…Wife?  Girlfriend?  Boyfriend?  Whatever, it’s most likely the end of this most enjoyable conversation has arrived.

He returns to me and says his family is coming for him arriving in a few minutes.  “Them close by.” 

Those words made me a little sad.  I did want to continue our chat. He must have read my mind as he then asked for my US contact information.  Funny how I rarely remember my cell number, but it flowed without a break.  A car slows and stops.

The driver looks out and shouts…“Vi!!!! Vi babygirl, is that you????  What happened???”
“Oh wow, Tupac Fan!!  I mean Chris!”

He backs up and parks.  The gentleman looks at me and says…”You know him??  You know my nephew?”

“What??  Wait.  You’re Tractor??!?!?”
“YES mon.  How do you know my name?”

Before I could explain, Chris joined us and told his uncle that “I” “ME” was the “shawty” he was talking about.  Yep, he called me a shortie and I was giggling like a teenager.

I stood there, half talking and half asking myself if all of this was real.  How pleasingly coincidental!  This is a “share with your girlfriends” moment I was living.  I kept saying…only in Jamaica do things like this happen to me which is why I can’t stop going…I won’t stop going.  

And you know what?????????????  I can’t wait to see what happens when he and I get together in a couple of days.

So….. I’m ending this report here as I have a plane to catch in the morning!!!

Thanks everyone who commented and peeked in.  I hope it was informational as well as entertaining.  Please, do consider Portland.

au revoir pour le moment

----------


## agregory

Sweet!  No wonder you are back so soon  :Smile:

----------


## johng

Yes, without a doubt Portland is a very beautiful Parish. Port Antonio, as many of you have said is really a step into a sort of "Old Jamaica" feel and one can only imagine how cool it must have been back in the early days.

Because it can be difficult sometimes to get around JA with public transportation if you don't have a rental car or bike often times visitors to Portland only get to see PO and it's many beautiful beaches. I was fortunate enough to have explored the island when the "Big Bus" was a viable way to travel, inexpensively if not slowly. It was a lot of fun getting around. Since I now rent a car in Kingston I really don't know what the public transportation is like except hearing great things about the Knutsford Express which travels from City to City.

The B-1 or A-3 roads take you from the North Coast over the mountains to Kingston. The B-1 road runs from Buff Bay to town exclusively in Portland Parish. It is a beautiful ride that takes you up and over the Blue mountains not too far from the peak. There are many opportunities for hiking and bird watching and the nights there can be cold there. It is where the true Blue Mountain Coffee is grown.

If you find yourself in Portland you might want to check it out.

Regards,
John

----------


## Vince

Drooling over those older pictures! johng, *vi* has me sold on PA on our next reach! Like you say the older back in time Jamaica! My cup of tea. True Jamaicans with frens to become in the future. Respect!

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

> ........... I was fortunate enough to have explored the island when the "Big Bus" was a viable way to travel, inexpensively if not slowly......... John


*Johng,* thanks for posting those wonderful pictures. It's funny but the last time I was in Port Antonio I came across the big bus graveyard. At least a dozen were sitting in the back of a lot. They all had names on the front like, *"DUPPY CONQUEROR".* I remember kicking myself for not having a camera along as even then I knew it would have been a historic snapshot.   :Frown:

----------


## johng

Thanks Vince and MilwaukeeMike glad you enjoy the pics.
Vince you will love PA and Portland!!
MilwaukeeMike that would have been an awesome calendar pictorial!! Could be those buses stay in that Graveyard for a long time so next time you are in PA remember your camera or phone!! And yes the buses all had their own identities. The bus above was the SUNBEAM, and I believe the bus that did the MoBay Negril route was the HONEY BEE. The SUNBEAM ran from Buff Bay up the B-1 until Green Hill where it did an amazing turnaround for the trip back down the mountain. The bus drivers were awesome as sometimes the roads were not but inches wider than the the bus tires, not for the faint of heart. The most fun was riding on top of the bus where baggage was stowed.

----------


## *vi*

I just returned last night from a fantastic reach.

*sigh*

It’s still painfully hard to leave my place of comfort, sanity and peace.  

WOW *Johng*, your pictures are incredible.  Thank you so much for posting them and sharing your memories.  I envy anyone who traveled to Jamaica in the 70’s and 80’s.  My island visits started in the Bahamas in 1990, but I never really connected with it like I have with Jamaica which I didn’t discover until 2003.  I guess 13 years of amassing memories and photos isn’t a bad collection, but nothing like the treasures you and others have who were there pre-tourist explosion and development.  

I love the one of you on the bus.  The more time I spend in Portland, the greater my need for “how it was” stories like the ones you posted.  So please feel free to tell us more.  I agree with *Vince*, I love hearing about the back in the day Jamaica as much as the Jamaica I’m getting to know now.

----------


## *vi*

> Sweet!  No wonder you are back so soon


YES!!!!!!!!!  agregory my return was point on!  What I mean is the continuation of reconnecting and getting to know my new friend couldn’t have happened any timelier. Yep…a new chapter is definitely being penned. 

(((((((((((((*sigh* with a girlish smile))))))))))))

----------


## Vince

Dang vi you was gone on a long reach down in Ja. ! lol, my focus is PA! I fell in LOVE with Ja. 1st it was Ocho Rios, then we went to Green Island resort that I USE to praise. Negril was fun, but the hustle was not mi cup of tea. That's why we usually go in the summer month. But... PA has REALLY opened mi eyes for the Jamaica that I like. I'm country guy! Mi no need bling, just regular get by living in Ja. will work for mi. I have a real STRONG feeling of PA. I dream that it is going to be POWERFUL!!

----------


## jojo p

> YES!!!!!!!!!  agregory my return was point on!  What I mean is the continuation of reconnecting and getting to know my new friend couldn’t have happened any timelier. Yep…a new chapter is definitely being penned. 
> 
> (((((((((((((*sigh* with a girlish smile))))))))))))


Vi, could you please e mail me the R rated version.....lmao !  :Smile: ....Just kidding....    I can see ya smiling all the way from Minnesota !!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## *vi*

Oh my goodness, Vince, I really feel you and Portland are a soulful match.  I thought about you daily.  Especially when I sat and chatted with individuals for the first time.  I went to a party one night and had the BEST time drinking and dancing in the rain.  Why????  It wasn’t just the overproof..lol…but I felt like I was partying with actual friends and neighbors.  You’ll see what I mean when I post the video.  

I watched a couple of domino games and listened to the banter the guys exchanged.  They liked having me hang out and watch.  They even bought ME drinks.  I never came across that in Negril or Ocho Rios. Those were some of the most memorable moments that I know you long for.  Well, my friend, you’ll have them and more when you get there.

----------


## *vi*

> Vi, could you please e mail me the R rated version.....lmao ! ....Just kidding....    I can see ya smiling all the way from Minnesota !!!!!


LMAO!!!!  Whewumokay.  Im fanning myself, jojo, and yes smiling big time.  Im going to post a short trip report because I want to share updates and new discoveries.  Hes a part of it, so his contribution will be included, but Ill keep the personal stuff out of that mix and into a nice read just for youLOL

----------


## Vince

> Oh my goodness, Vince, I really feel you and Portland are a soulful match.  I thought about you daily.  Especially when I sat and chatted with individuals for the first time.  I went to a party one night and had the BEST time drinking and dancing in the rain.  Why????  It wasn’t just the overproof..lol…but I felt like I was partying with actual friends and neighbors.  You’ll see what I mean when I post the video.  
> 
> I watched a couple of domino games and listened to the banter the guys exchanged.  They liked having me hang out and watch.  They even bought ME drinks.  I never came across that in Negril or Ocho Rios. Those were some of the most memorable moments that I know you long for.  Well, my friend, you’ll have them and more when you get there.


 (red face) lol- Mi fren Dellie was waiting on our box lunches drinking a Red Stripe at Pamela's in Green Island. And I watched them play dominos and I told Dellie I'm going to play, He laughed and shook his head, and said go ahead boss! ****!!!! 2 games in 2 rounds later for mi co-players, I was SLLLLLOOOOOWWWWIIIINNNGGGG there game down. But hey!! They had fun with mi, I had fun with them!! (note to self) (just watch the dang game and drink your own Red Stripe!!! Dellie, laughed and fist bumped, Boss, you do anything here, "you Jamaican boss?!" He ask mi that every reach we go there to visit. LOL- Dem dudes play dominos QUICK!!! Good tymes mon!!! I remember I got invited to a grave digging, and was helping pass water from da stream, then big mon calls get up here boss!!- time to learn how to mix up sand and mix, shifting sand through the screen, mixing and drinking. Then here came the rain, everyone runs into the rum bar. The ganja smoke starts to flow along with politics! So I stand in da smoke filled rum bar watching da kids play in the rain. I watch finish mi Red Stripe and go join the kids dancing, splashing away in the rain with mi own kids, then more join us out in da rain!! Rain stops then back to work... What memories we have of Jamaica with mi kids and frens down there. Grave digging was serious but fun! Kids coming up "petting mi skin"-lol. No Problem mon. That tells mi not many tourist come up here. LOVE IT!! I wanted to go back to the actual service, but I felt it wasn't right. In mi mind. But then the other half say, join in, you started with the digging and block placement in the hole in the ground. But mi just pass. LOVE Jamaica!!
,

----------


## *vi*

LOL Vince, you were brave to join that domino game.  They are FIERCE when it comes to slapping down the tiles and guzzling the rum.  I sit where its safe and thats OUTSIDE the game.  Thanks for sharing the memoriesparticularly about the grave digging.  Wow, this part got me..




> ...I remember I got invited to a grave digging, and was helping pass water from da stream, then big mon calls get up here boss!!- time to learn how to mix up sand and mix, shifting sand through the screen, ...,


I saw a young man sifting sand last week.  I was curious as to why but didnt interrupt because it looked like he was at a burial site.  Now you bring it up so I was right.  He was alone, Vince.  But still I felt it would be disrespectful for me to ask so I know how you felt.

----------


## Vince

Yea, part was wanting to go, (peer pressure from newly frens) but the relatives and family frens seeing foreign at a celebration of life would not kinda fell welcoming. But, in mi mind I did mi part of new frens grand Dad and helping the prep of the burial site and a WELL spent 6-7 hours of chatting, watching, learning, working and drinking.  :Wink:

----------


## sammyb

Big Up Vince!!!

----------


## Vince

*vi* got anymore great pictures?

----------


## *vi*

Not for this report, Vince.  I'm working on the next one that I hope to start posting soon. In the meantime, continue to spread your gleaming positivity throughout the board during this brief intermission  :Smile:

----------


## Vince

lol, Thanks mi lady! Jamaica is our DREAM!! Beautiful country, people, music, flowers, land, rain showers on a zinc roof, scenery, food, culture, sports, snorkeling, sunsets on da beach, I could just keep on goin! Much Respect *vi*

----------


## TAH

Yeah, I will say Vince, you are the most relentlessly positive person I can recall seeing on the internet. I wish I had half of your outgoing personality. Respect.

----------


## Markospoon

I am at work, but I stopped working for 1 whole hour,
just checking out your report.
Thanks a million !!

----------


## Vince

> Yeah, I will say Vince, you are the most relentlessly positive person I can recall seeing on the internet. I wish I had half of your outgoing personality. Respect.


LOL, Respect! (fist bump)- You ought to see mi on da rock, I'm running around EVERYWHERE!! easy to spot too, I just wear mi swim shorts, When hitting a local bar I just unroll mi shirt and flip flops and entry. When I start seeing da island. I start squirming in mi seat, mi wife tells mi to CALM down!!-lol- our kids start laughing, chill out Dad. As soon as da "smell" of Jamaica hit's mi nose mi eyes start popping out of mi head! I just start shaking and say "let's get this Jamaica trip into high gear!!! Ahh da smell once it hit's your nose!! H_ll, mi arm hairs are getting chills thinking of Jamaica! "Once ya go, then ya know!"

----------


## *vi*

Mr. Vince, I mean this for real When it comes to Jamaica your enthusiasm is absolutely refreshingly appropriate for this platform.  I mean I stay excited when it come to anything Jamaica, but your JamHigh is off the charts.  I love it!!  

I WISH I could be there to see you in action when your soul finally touches down in Portland.

----------


## Vince

Lol, thanks *vi*. Jamaica has my heart and soul! (and I like the Red Stripe down there too)  :Wink:

----------


## never2many

Vi, Thanks for the most awesome report. I started reading it 2 hours ago. Sure my boss man isn't happy as I have done absolutely no work, except dream of Jamaica, for the last 2 hours. Amazing read, as usual!

----------


## Vince

vi you okay mon?

----------


## takinitslow

I am on my 6 week countdown and I am going to take lots of pics and attempt to do a report when I get back although I am sure it will pale compared to Vi
Soon come mon

----------


## Vince

takinitslow, can't wait for your report!!! Respect! :Cool:

----------


## *vi*

> Vi, Thanks for the most awesome report. I started reading it 2 hours ago. Sure my boss man isn't happy as I have done absolutely no work, except dream of Jamaica, for the last 2 hours. Amazing read, as usual!


Hi there never2many!!  I'm glad you enjoyed the report.  I know what you mean about "dreaming Jamaica".  Imagines of that place spin in my mind 24/7.   I find I can't function unless I have a ticket in my name waiting for departure day.  Thanks for giving me a shout!  Really appreciate it.

----------


## *vi*

> vi you okay mon?


Yes, love, I'm fine.  Been really busy with work and ting.  You know...my US life  :Stick Out Tongue: .  But my mind and thoughts are on my next reach which can't get here fast enough.  I like your monitor...that actually works for me.  When I'm feeling stressed and it's too early for happy hour, I put on some reggae and I mellow right out.

----------


## Vince

Lol, I listen to reggae on the way to work (20 minute's drive) when at work then 11 hours at work REGGAE ALL DAY!! Mi chill all day mon! been listening to reggae for 15 years now. (grin) Have a happy new year vi!

----------


## *vi*

> I am on my 6 week countdown and I am going to take lots of pics and attempt to do a report when I get back although I am sure it will pale compared to Vi
> Soon come mon


takinitslow, I know for a fact your report is going to outshine mine because you will be sharing YOUR wonderful thoughts, visuals and experiences.  Just knowing you’re going to take LOTS of pictures will keep plenty people glued to this forum awaiting your return.  And a tip…no matter what you do, big or small…from diving into a meal to diving off a cliff…take at least 2-3 pictures.  It only takes a second to capture a memory that will be with you a life time.

----------


## takinitslow

Thanks for the support Vi. I will do my best. I am on a serious countdown now

----------


## kaycee

Nice! Its been a while since I've read one of your reports!

----------


## Vince

> Had Cleveland drop me off at Taste Buds which is right around this corner
> 
> 
> 
> This is Taste Buds Cook Shop
> 
> 
> Like most cook shops, the daily menu changes.  He only provides lunch and dinner for now.  Hopefully breakfast will be added when I return.
> 
> ...


Yea, I'm going back and looking at photos of PA!! lol, when we go, I will make to this guys cook shop!!

----------


## Vince

> THEN after turning a slight bend you finally see it!!!  And what an awesome sight it is.  Im a water person and to me, water falls are the ultimate breathtaker.  No matter how tall & wide or short & stout, I can gaze at the falling water for hours.  When I saw this for the first time I immediately gave thanks to the Almighty for his splendid creations.


Quick question, how far is Reggae Falls from PA? I have ALWAYS wanted to go here for years!

----------


## heater

vi, I just binge read your report instead of cleaning my house. The dust bunnies can wait! I can't wait to read the next chapter! I've been intrigued by PA for a number of years and hope to make a trip happen in the near future. I'm a Negril regular but ready to see more of Jamaica. Would love to spend a few nights at Strawberry Hill then head to PA for a week.

----------


## I-Ri

Thank you Vi!!  I have been reading in the mornings before my work day starts so it took me a while, i think maybe I've wanted it to take me on a slow ride back to Portie in anticipation of what has become a yearly trip now.   Much kudos to you for introducing the idea of visiting Portie on this and the Negril forum, which of the forums I read your input first I can't remember right now, you definitely put that bug in my brain to venture out!  Thank you, thank you, thank you!

----------


## *vi*

Heater…”binge read” LOL.  I’ve been guilty of binge drinking & eating but never “binge reading”.  Thanks for your comments.  Strawberry Hill is on the list for my next reach.  As far as Portland is concerned, you’ve read over and over that there is no comparison with Negril.  It’s a part of Jamaica that is distinctly captivating. Negril is ultra convenient in that you are “served Jamaica”.    Whereas in Portland, a visual buffet of all that Jamaica has to offer, you serve yourself.  Heater, just think of all the “sight binging” you can do in Portland…lol

----------


## *vi*

I-Ri, thank you for your kind words and including my ramblings in your morning routine.  True be told, Portland speaks for itself…I just endorse her reasons why the seasoned traveler to Jamaica would enjoy a totally different experience there.  I will be returning soon with confidence that my senses will delight in new discoveries and tastes.  I glad you know, I-Ri.  …btw…I dig your name… :Cool:

----------


## *vi*

> ....hey Vi, how are you, when is the next reach, were way overdue for a rum  !!!


LOL I adore you Miss jojo!!!  Out of respect for RonMon's thread, I transported your question to my yard.  I hope you don't mind.  But anyway, I leave in about two weeks and I hope to have plenty to post when I return.  Now will you be in Jamaica next month???  If so, the rum is on me  :Smile:

----------


## jojo p

Well Lady Vi, I just popped over here, and here is my comment...... truth be told I have been cheating on beloved Negril, and been having an affair with Cuba........oh lala   :Smile:     But I will surely be
back to Ja this winter in Feb.   If there's any chance you will be around anywhere then you will have to let me know , so glad to see all is well !!!!!  ( In the meantime, I will be sure to keep up with your postings.
( By the way, what ever happened to tractor ...lol.. )

----------


## *vi*

I was going to say Shame pon you!!! for being a two-timing traveler.  But since its just a fling I wont disown you.  I will work on February plans as I know I will need a winter break.  Have daily drinks with you will surely thaw me out LOL.




> ( By the way, what ever happened to tractor ...lol.. )


Wellllllllllllllllll, things were going nicely.  Decent conversationalist.  Not much of a sense of humor but a hard working man.  Then one balmy night in March, after a scrumptious dinner at Woodys he admits hes married, but separated from his wife.  

Me: Sooooo you could have told me this before I got here during one our many phones conversations.  How long have you been separated?
Trac: Long time.  Ova chree years.
Me: Is that right?  Where do you live now?
Trac: inna Black Rock wid me ladyfren.
 :Mad: 
Needless to say, we parted ways before dessert.  JOjO, WHY DOES THIS KEEP HAPPENING TO ME????  Lol

ANYWAY... Boston Beach is waiting for me!!!   likkle more!

----------


## tubes

Hi Vi. Stumbled upon this post and enjoyed it immensely. What a wonderful trip report.  About twenty years or so ago I left Negril for a short trip to Kingston when a mad storm crossed jamaica....our short trip took more than a week to complete due to bridge and road washouts. It was such a haze that I barely remember much of it til I came across one of your posts about Under di rock restaurant. I could not for the life of me figure where it was in our journey, but now I know. Always wanted to return....now I can. We spent time in Portland and I agree, it’s one of the more magical spots in jamaica.
Thank you for the time u spent on the trip report, I am now on to your most recent one. Travel well and take care.

----------


## *vi*

Greetings *tubes* and thank you for the thoughtful words about this report.  As you can tell, Portland is the part of my soul that comes alive only when I'm there.  Under di Rock beach is very special to me and you understand why.  There are many places in Portland where one can go to be totally alone spending undisturbed time to complete thoughts or start new ones.  This beach is at the top of that list.  

Wow, a brief visit 20 years ago yet through photos, you recall the enchanting vibe that can only be found there.  See why I keep going back???  Not just to Under di Rock, but Portland in general.  In the 7 years, 2-3 times a year, I’ve been visiting Portland, I’ve not crossed anything place off my list but continue to add new discoveries instead.  

Thanks again for giving me a shout, *Tubes*.  It means a lot to know how others feel about these reports.

----------


## tubes

Vi....it’s not very often I read something on the web and get a connection to the point of feeling I know someone or want to.  Silly, I know but cool at same time. Maybe someday we will cross paths and trade stories of our Jamaican travels. Until we meet....continue your mission. Tom

----------


## *vi*

Tubes,

Your comment (expression) is not silly at all, but extremely appreciated.  Even with my way-2-many photos, more-than-necessary details and over-the-top enthusiasm regarding Portland, this forum will only generate minimal comments.  That makes it challenging for me to determine whether or not what I select to share is interesting, understood or even entertaining.  However, when people like you actually express so kindly how these postings affect them; then I feel the time & effort ANYONE puts into to reporting/sharing their visit is worth it.  Tom, thanks for making my day.

I’m always ready to hear & read of other’s experiences in Jamaica, particularly Portland of course.  So if we should ever be in that amazing place at the same time, then you will have a captive audience for sure.  And the drinks will be on me.

One more thought, regarding my “mission”.  LOL I actually have a BIG one planned for this summer.  I can’t discuss the details yet because they are still in the development stages.  But I will say that it looks like I’m finally getting a chance to give to the local community in a way I’ve dreamed about for years.  Who knows, perhaps once everything has been finalized you might be able to be there and enjoy that very special event too.  

Vi

----------


## Maralunatic

I understand what you're talking about with the minimal feedback.  I'm not complaining mind you, but it sometimes feels like you're only posting for a small group.
Keep up the reporting cuz I know I'll read it!
And stop shaking your head at me!  I'll get back to finishing my own report..

----------


## *vi*

*Maralunatic*,

*Rob* said in part Of course all trip reports are great!...  And hes rightno matter what part of Jamaica the report is about.  Sharing your opinions, experiences and pictures helps some to develop an interest in Jamaica OR brings back memories.

Also remember, although very few will comment, theres still a lot who bother to stop and read them.  I personally find that to be encouraging.  Its like showcasing your artwork in a venerated gallery.  Just because the viewer doesnt leave you a written comment, doesnt mean your display isnt admired and adored. But you get real pumped up if you happen to be there when someone like *Tubes* comes along to give you the verbal thumbs up.  

So, *Maralunatic*, you keep posting about your wonderful experience no matter how small the audience because after allYOUR trip report is GREAT!

----------


## TAH

> I understand what you're talking about with the minimal feedback.  I'm not complaining mind you, but it sometimes feels like you're only posting for a small group.
> Keep up the reporting cuz I know I'll read it!
> And stop shaking your head at me!  I'll get back to finishing my own report..


Whether I comment, or not, I'm almost always reading it. Sometimes I just have too much else going on to comment, or just don't feel like it.

----------


## tubes

I’m in for a small $$ contribution if needed vi.

----------


## *vi*

Thanks for the offer, Tubes!!!  Your generous thought really blew me away.  I’ve been working on this project for over a year.  So between my strategic & prudent shopping and the contribution from my job, everything is covered.  But please stick around as I hope to confirm a date (sometime in August) & location by end of this week.   :Smile:

----------


## Maralunatic

They say curiousity killed the cat, and you're killing me here......

----------


## jojo p

Hola !   As TAH stated, there are a lot of folks reading, even if not a lot of feed back.........many a times I think ''wow'', I could get in so much trouble with Lady Vi ....but I keep it to myself.....hahahahah !
Carry on .....  :Smile:

----------

